# MSM Side Effects...



## vevster (Feb 22, 2006)

Besides breaking out what are the initial side effects from taking MSM?


----------



## amy1234 (Feb 22, 2006)

for me it was tiredness due to the detoxifying effects of msm.
Others say they had a lot of headaches in the beginning.
These gradually fade after a while...


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 22, 2006)

I had headaches and I felt nauseated.  I punked out after the first week and stopped taking it.


----------



## vevster (Feb 22, 2006)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I had headaches and I felt nauseated.  I punked out after the first week and stopped taking it.


You should have decreased your dose!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 22, 2006)

vevster said:
			
		

> You should have decreased your dose!



I know...    Maybe I'll go back to it, or find a hair vitamin that has it in there already.


----------



## Cooyah (Feb 22, 2006)

acne, headaches, flu like symptons, tiredness, but it subsided and has me looking 15 again, my face is the best it's been in years no more acne, very firm


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 22, 2006)

For me, when I was taking MSM capsules I would get my periods EVERY 14 DAYS, like clockwork! I couldn't figure out why but decided to stop taking these things and the biweekly periods ended.  THis is why I'm cautious about taking them again, I'm wondering if the brand I got wasn't pure or if taking the crystalized version would be better, anyways I am hesistant.


----------



## brandy (Feb 22, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> For me, when I was taking MSM capsules I would get my periods EVERY 14 DAYS, like clockwork! I couldn't figure out why but decided to stop taking these things and the biweekly periods ended.  THis is why I'm cautious about taking them again, I'm wondering if the brand I got wasn't pure or if taking the crystalized version would be better, anyways I am hesistant.



Yea it messed up my monthly cycle! Before taking MSM, I had my periods every 26/27 days. But when I started taking MSM, my periods were coming every 35 days! I swore not to take them ever again. I still got a bottle full of MSM.


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 22, 2006)

I am in my second week of taking MSM. I use the Lignisul MSM at the lowest dosage and working my way to increasing the dosage every two weeks. 

Results so far, I have not had any break outs, headaches, anything unusual. My face looks clearer and my knee does not hurt as much. Oh yeah, I take the Ester C with my MSM.


----------



## sareca (Feb 22, 2006)

I've recently gone from 2,000 mg/day a couple of times a week to 4,000 mg every day. When my body normalizes MSM does wonderful things for my allergies, but right now I'm sneezing my head off. But, I can already see a difference in my skin. It feels like I'm wearing lotion and it's the middle of winter!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 22, 2006)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> I am in my second week of taking MSM. I use the Lignisul MSM at the lowest dosage and working my way to increasing the dosage every two weeks.
> 
> Results so far, I have not had any break outs, headaches, anything unusual. My face looks clearer and my knee does not hurt as much. Oh yeah, I take the Ester C with my MSM.


 
Hi,

do you mind telling me what brand of MSM & ester c you take....and where you purchase them? tia


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 22, 2006)

I purchase my MSM from the following website which I got as a recommendation from this board....
http://msm-msm.com/shop/boutique2.html

I purchased 1 lb of the  Lignisul® MSM Powder and [SIZE=-1]1 Half Pound Bulk Ester-C Powder
The package come very quickly. 

Oh yeah, They say you should take a MSM:Ester in the following ratio 1:1/4

I hope this helps you.
[/SIZE]http://msm-msm.com/shop/esterc.html


----------



## hotshot (Feb 22, 2006)

hairwise it loosened my curl pattern and i believe ultimately made my weaker and less coarse. it did shed less. i got growth but i dont think it was good growth. i wonder if regular sulphur can soften the feeling to the touch without changing the curl pattern.

also helped with major aches and pains i had. i worked up to 4000 mcgs day of the powdered stuff.


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 22, 2006)

Which MSM product do you use?




			
				Cooyah said:
			
		

> acne, headaches, flu like symptons, tiredness, but it subsided and has me looking 15 again, my face is the best it's been in years no more acne, very firm


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you mixing these powders in water or juice and consuming on a daily basis?



			
				XXXtacy said:
			
		

> I purchase my MSM from the following website which I got as a recommendation from this board....
> http://msm-msm.com/shop/boutique2.html
> 
> I purchased 1 lb of the  Lignisul® MSM Powder and [SIZE=-1]1 Half Pound Bulk Ester-C Powder
> ...


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm so glad for your post. I've taken MSM sporadically for a while, but just started to be serious over the last couple of weeks. I had forgotten that the side effects included breaking out and couldn't figure out why after all these years of never having any bumposs, I am sporting two new zits like I'm a teenager. Two big, ugly, red zits. 
But on the other hand, a positive side effect is that my nails have grown a lot and they are thicker and stronger and my skin is not as dry as it usually is.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Feb 22, 2006)

HOw long after you guys started to take the MSM did you start noticing results??  (ie. better nails, hair texture, clear skin)  

I just recieved my msm in the mail today, and I'm wondering how long I should wait until I can expect to see some real benefits from the MSM. OTherwise, I may see the side-effects due to detoxification and may not "stick it out" until the real benefits start kicking in.


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 22, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> For me, when I was taking MSM capsules I would get my periods EVERY 14 DAYS, like clockwork! I couldn't figure out why but decided to stop taking these things and the biweekly periods ended. THis is why I'm cautious about taking them again, I'm wondering if the brand I got wasn't pure or if taking the crystalized version would be better, anyways I am hesistant.


OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Every 14 days!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 22, 2006)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YES GIRL! I had to cut it out, it was a nightmare and they were full blown ones too, not light spotting.erplexed


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 22, 2006)

Ya know, I will probably let my hair grow at its own pace - who needs speedy hair growth?


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 23, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Are you mixing these powders in water or juice and consuming on a daily basis?



Yes maam.

I mix these products in water and take it like a shot. Once in the morning and a second time in the afternoon.


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

I am new to this site.  What is msm? what does it do for your hair and where do you get it??


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 23, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> YES GIRL! I had to cut it out, it was a nightmare and they were full blown ones too, not light spotting.erplexed



You poor dear!  It sounds like a nightmare! I would go out of mind if that visitor came to see me every 14 days. Heck, I would love to cut back the regular visits in a healthy way. I'll have to think long and hard about taking MSM.


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 23, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> I am new to this site.  What is msm? what does it do for your hair and where do you get it??


Usually, Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) can be found where you would purchase vitamins and supplements (pharmacies, health food stores, supermarkets, etc...). I'm looking for some more info for you!


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is some info for a trial regarding MSM as it relates to hair and nail growth!


*TRIAL SHOWS MSM IMPROVES HAIR AND NAIL GROWTH*

A recent, double-blind, placebo-controlled, pilot trial, performed by Ronald M. Lawrence, M.D., Ph.D., showed that 100% of the subjects on MSM (methyl-sulfonyl-methane), a nutritional supplement that provides biologically active sulfur, showed increased hair growth compared to the group on placebo. Only one subject on placebo showed an increase in hair length. In addition, 30% of the subjects on MSM showed improvement in hair brilliance, while none of the subjects on placebo showed such an improvement. A second double-blind, placebo-controlled, pilot trial, conducted simultaneously, showed that 50% of the subjects on MSM showed increased nail length and nail thickness growth compared to the group on placebo. Approximately 10% of those on placebo showed increased nail length growth. None of the subjects on placebo showed an increase in nail thickness. Cathleen London, M.D., a Boston-based family practitioner, said “I have been prescribing MSM for my patients experiencing pain from arthritis and fibromyalgia, and they kept saying how great their hair and nails looked. It’s good to see an efficacy study confirm that there are benefits in this area.”
     Pure MSM was used in both studies.
     Based on the results of the trials, Dr. Lawrence concluded: “Oral supplementation with MSM is a valuable addition to hair and nail growth. Hair and nail health was significantly improved in a short term of six weeks. If the trials were continued for eight to sixteen weeks, the results would have been even better for those on MSM.” The hair trial involved a total of 21 patients — 5 women and 16 men. Data was collected by certified cosmetologists under the direction of Dr. Lawrence. The trial parameters included hair length, brilliance, and diameter of the individual hair shafts using industry standard measurement scales. The nail trial involved a total of 11 subjects — 10 women and 1 man. Again, data was collected by certified cosmetologists. Trial parameters included nail length, thickness, luster and general appearance using industry standard measurement scales. “All subjects supplemented with MSM were duly impressed with the changes in the health and appearance of their hair,” said Dr. Lawrence. “The cosmetologists literally could differentiate which participants were on MSM* by the appearance of the hair, alone, after six weeks.”

© MPB Research 1999 

http://www.hairloss-research.org/february3.html


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

what does it do for you? it seems like it is all the rage.  does it make your hair grow faster? WHAT supplements make your hair grow faster????


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

wow! have you noticed a true difference in your hair and if so what?


----------



## WesternEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

I took it for a few days and felt really disoriented and tired. I had a whole tub of MSM from Vitamin Shoppe. I would take a bottle of water and mix a teaspoon with it. So it was very easy to take but i stopped because of the detox symptoms.


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 23, 2006)

I've started taking MSM again for about a week now.  I haven't noticed any detox symptoms per se.  But I did get a pimple on my nose and it disappeared real quick.  Could be the AHA creme.  ANd right now I can feel a bum coming up on my chin, but I can't see it yet.  I doubt it'll stick around though.  You know when I was taking MSM befor, it loosened my new growth and although I didn't notice at the time, I had no complaints about my skin.  I took it for like a whole year.  I don't remember why I stopped.  But I'm glad I'm back on it.  Vevster, are you having any symptoms?


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been taking MSM since, like, October.  I take the powder.  I would estimate that I am taking approx. 6,000 mg daily.  I started off taking 1,000 mg and gradually built up as my body got used to it.  

I am not really sure of the results of MSM on my hair growth yet.  I had a retouch in Dec and I had good enough growth but I wouldn't say it was amazing!   

Now, I won't retouch until April and I do have 1.5 inches of new growth UNSTRETCHED.  I don't know what it is stretched.  My new growth seems softer but the pattern is the same.  It's just not as dry.  

My skin is tight as though I've had botox or a mini-facelift.   It's odd.  It's also very clear.  I also do the EVOO facial cleansing (see Skin Care Forum) with it and my skin looks amazing.  

I did get headaches when I first started for like 1 week.  I also broke out very briefly. I just used a little mtg on my breakouts and they disappeared and haven't returned.  

My question is.... (it's a weird question)......I seem to have noticed some differences in my breasts. :blondboob They are more tender and fuller ever since October.   :blondboob  MSM is the only change. (well, that and Nioxin vits)  Anyone else having this?


----------



## Cooyah (Feb 23, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> I've been taking MSM since, like, October.  I take the powder.  I would estimate that I am taking approx. 6,000 mg daily.  I started off taking 1,000 mg and gradually built up as my body got used to it.
> 
> I am not really sure of the results of MSM on my hair growth yet.  I had a retouch in Dec and I had good enough growth but I wouldn't say it was amazing!
> 
> ...



that could be the nioxin, it has saw palmetto and a few other natural herbs that have been known to increase and stimulate natural breast growth


----------



## Victory1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I started taking them on Sunday, GNC brand (1000 mg capsule).  I started with 1 pill a day until for the 1st few days, increased it to 2 capsules on Tuesday.  So far no sisde effect, but I am drinking more then 8 cups of water a day (I have a water jug that holds the daily 8 cups of water, fill it up in the morning and by 6pm I usually finish it and usually have another 2 cups by the time I go to bed); I'm running to the restroom every couple of hours though!  So far no symptons.  How long did did it take for you guys to start breaking out after starting MSM?


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 23, 2006)

Cooyah said:
			
		

> that could be the nioxin, it has saw palmetto and a few other natural herbs that have been known to increase and stimulate natural breast growth



Seriously?  WOW!  Well, ladies....it's official then....that stuff must really work!  Because my breasts have been swollen and slightly sore consistently since October (and no, I am not pregnant).  I couldn't figure it out!  ****I'm in shock right now****  Never realized I could make my "girls" grow!


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

vevster said:
			
		

> Besides breaking out what are the initial side effects from taking MSM?



Hey Vevster, for me the side effects were softer , straighter and more manageable hair. It did alter the texture of my hair but it made it combable (i dont know if i can say this hahaha) i was able to comb it dry  and from the roots to the tips and i m a natural 4b. but i advise to start low like 500-1000mg of msm or 1/4-1/8 teaspoon and to increase gradually else your body will go in detox. you will feel sick and nose runny as if you caught the flu but in fact you detoxing so not only that another side effect is if you consume too much i know i reached my limit which is 12,000mg but if you take a lot and then start to notice a sharp pain in the body around the abdomen or the side that kinda paralyze you for one minute and its a sharp strong pain, lower your consumption till you dont feel it or cut it completely for 2 days and restart gradually till you comfortable. i  first noticed the hair was getting straight in the front and curlier in the back when i m a 4b and then when i went overboard i had the pain i know i tried 20,000mg so i went back to 12,000mg and dont feel nothing except softer and more manageable hair


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been taking powdered MSM on and off for about a year.  Right now I'm taking 3,000-6,000mg/day of Puritan's Pride brand.  I haven't had any negative side effects but I have a question...

Does powdered MSM give anyone else a buzz?  It only lasts a minute or so, but right after I take it I get kind of lightheaded and loopy.  I figured it was because MSM powder is absorbed into your bloodstream immediately.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been taking msm consistantly since Jan 2004.  I started off with one 1/4 tsp every morning.  Now I take about 1/4 tsp twice daily.  I have never had any adverse reactions to it. (thank goodness).  

I take mine with orange, grapfruit or cranberry juice.  Sometimes I just put it in my water bottle, shake it up and drink.

The only changes I have noticed is softer new growth, drastically reduced shedding, clearer skin and less aches and pains.  I take the Vitamin Shoppe brand in powder form.


----------



## myoung (Feb 23, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Vevster, for me the side effects were softer , straighter and more manageable hair. It did alter the texture of my hair but it made it combable (i dont know if i can say this hahaha) i was able to comb it dry  and from the roots to the tips and i m a natural 4b. but i advise to start low like 500-1000mg of msm or 1/4-1/8 teaspoon and to increase gradually else your body will go in detox. you will feel sick and nose runny as if you caught the flu but in fact you detoxing so not only that another side effect is if you consume too much i know i reached my limit which is 12,000mg but if you take a lot and then start to notice a *sharp pain in the body around the abdomen or the side that kinda paralyze you for one minute and its a sharp strong pain, lower your consumption till you dont feel it or cut it completely for 2 days and restart gradually till you comfortable. *i first noticed the hair was getting straight in the front and curlier in the back when i m a 4b and then when i went overboard i had the pain i know i tried 20,000mg so i went back to 12,000mg and dont feel nothing except softer and more manageable hair


 
Thank you for this information......I have always taken the pills but I started taking the powder last weekend and started having this problem. I was getting ready to call the doctor. I will stop for two days and then gradually start back.


----------



## Arcadian (Feb 23, 2006)

I've taken it off and on for a couple of years.  I can't stand the taste so I put it right in my protien drink 

I've never had detox from it though  I'm only up to 1/2 teaspoon of the crystalized stuff and I drink about a gallon of water a day.   

What I HAVE noticed in the last few months are these big thick strands of hair.  I noticed them more in the front and middle, but now they're everywhere.  My hair isn't like that normally at all.  (thats also where my head was hurting too...hmmmmmmm )  I don't exactly know what to contribute them too though.  


-A


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 23, 2006)

How many milligrams is that daily?



			
				XXXtacy said:
			
		

> Yes maam.
> 
> I mix these products in water and take it like a shot. Once in the morning and a second time in the afternoon.


----------



## Cooyah (Feb 23, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Seriously?  WOW!  Well, ladies....it's official then....that stuff must really work!  Because my breasts have been swollen and slightly sore consistently since October (and no, I am not pregnant).  I couldn't figure it out!  ****I'm in shock right now****  Never realized I could make my "girls" grow!



yes they can grow, lots of women use herbs to help what nature hindered during puberty and some use bovine ovaries  , i read to much about stuff, but i have to know exactly what i'm putting in my body before i ingest it, do you happen to take evening primrose oil? that also helps in stimulating estrogen so that could also be a reason


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

myoung said:
			
		

> Thank you for this information......I have always taken the pills but I started taking the powder last weekend and started having this problem. I was getting ready to call the doctor. I will stop for two days and then gradually start back.



You welcome Myoung. i was about to call a doctor too thinking i m overdosing lol and i did not know what it was that was giving me that pain like i could be standing in line at a store and all sudden a sharp pain on my side would like paralyze me. then i realize it was the msm as i had run out of anything else and i never had any problems before as soon as i stopped it for 2 days and went progressively higher i never ever experienced it. the body has a way to tell you its limits i guess. i did not expereience anything with the pills either its when i started taking the powder but when i tried high high doses i knew then it was too much now i m comfortable from 6000-12000mg of msm. Yes you will see when you cut back, make sure you really start low so to avoid the detox phase and then each week gradually take more but like a whole teaspoon straight up is way way too much you will detox right there. try to start with 1/4 teaspoon per day. me i take a lot that i mix in a huge bottle of water that i drink all day long (i think i get like 2-4 teaspoonfuls im not sure i dont have my bottle in front of me right now)


----------



## TonicaG (Feb 23, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> I've been taking MSM since, like, October.  I take the powder.  I would estimate that I am taking approx. 6,000 mg daily.  I started off taking 1,000 mg and gradually built up as my body got used to it.
> 
> I am not really sure of the results of MSM on my hair growth yet.  I had a retouch in Dec and I had good enough growth but I wouldn't say it was amazing!
> 
> ...



"Can't be Copied" I have outgrown ALL of my bras that I paid a pretty penny for.  I never would have thought in a million years it could be contributed the MSM.  I'm taking a cocktail of other things but MSM?... My husband LOVES my chest but I can't STAND the tenderness especially as it gets closer to period time, the air hurts them!!!  MSM?  Who woulda thought...


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 23, 2006)

TonicaG said:
			
		

> "Can't be Copied" *I have outgrown ALL of my bras that I paid a pretty penny for*.  I never would have thought in a million years it could be contributed the MSM.  I'm taking a cocktail of other things but MSM?... *My husband LOVES my chest but I can't STAND the tenderness especially as it gets closer to period time, the air hurts them!!!*  MSM?  Who woulda thought...



OKAY????  I don't know if it's the MSM or the other things that have "saw palmetto" as someone suggested earlier but, whatever it is....it's NOT in our imagination is it?  I am dealing with the SAME thing YOU are!  I had to get fitted for a new bra size and the tenderness never really goes away but, right before "that time" it gets almost unbearable!  My SO is tickled pink and I am cranky as all get out everytime I get dressed or undressed!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Feb 23, 2006)

That's downright scary that it messed with your cycle like that. Compared to that, I don't mind the extra zits. I don't take it as much as I should, but I wonder if I should stop. I'd love to have longer hair, but not at the expense of my health... 



			
				Alli77 said:
			
		

> YES GIRL! I had to cut it out, it was a nightmare and they were full blown ones too, not light spotting.erplexed


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 23, 2006)

bklynwildheart said:
			
		

> That's downright scary that it messed with your cycle like that. Compared to that, I don't mind the extra zits. I don't take it as much as I should, but I wonder if I should stop. I'd love to have longer hair, but not at the expense of my health...


 
Well if it works for  you stick with it! But I have a sneaking suspicion that the stuff I was using wasn't pure, maybe that's the reason I had the horrible side effects. I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I will be trying the crystal.


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 23, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> How many milligrams is that daily?


 
MSM conversion
1 teaspoon = 4,000 mg

My starting week: 1000 - 1500 mg MSM  250 - 375 mg Ester C 

My current week:  3000 - 3500 mg MSM  750 - 875 mg Ester C


I progress 1/4 teaspoon ever 5 - 7 days.

HTH


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Vevster, hows the MSM coming along?  After about 1.5 wks on it, I'm getting some headaches and my nose is constantly running and I'm sneezing alot.  I don't feel sick, but I have felt a little more sluggish than usual.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 2, 2006)

Cooyah said:
			
		

> yes they can grow, lots of women use herbs to help what nature hindered during puberty and some use bovine ovaries  , i read to much about stuff, but i have to know exactly what i'm putting in my body before i ingest it, *do you happen to take evening primrose oil? that also helps in stimulating estrogen so that could also be a reason*



OMG!   YES!  I do take evening primrose gelcaps too!  Girl, can you recommend a good reference manual for these herbs and supplements that will teach me what you know?   Also, just out of curiousity....can greater levels of estrogen affect mood and irritability levels AND the (*libido*)?


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 2, 2006)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> Hey Vevster, hows the MSM coming along? After about 1.5 wks on it, I'm getting some headaches and my nose is constantly running and I'm sneezing alot. I don't feel sick, but I have felt a little more sluggish than usual.


 
Hey lady...I am expericing the same things...headaches, runny nose...the other morning I had a bloody nose which I have never had. I thought maybe the air was really dry in my bedroom the night before but I don't know. I hope all of this subsides cause having headaches everyday is awful.


----------



## Cooyah (Mar 2, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> OMG!  YES! I do take evening primrose gelcaps too! Girl, can you recommend a good reference manual for these herbs and supplements that will teach me what you know?   Also, just out of curiousity....can greater levels of estrogen affect mood and irritability levels AND the (*libido*)?




yes the more estrogen, the more mood swings, remember puberty and how much would argue with your parents (well some people not all), and libido will directly be affected, think of a time when you're really stressed, you don't feel like being touched much less having sex and now think of a time when you were soo elated sex just added to the high.  but here is a list of herbs that have been known to cause breast enhancement:
*
Fenugreek *
*Saw Palmetto (a natural aprhodisiac (sp?)
**Mexican Wild Yam (or just wild yam)
**Fennel (helps milk production)
**Dong Quai (helps with regulating the cycle, menopause)
**Damiana (helps restore libido)
**Blessed Thistle (helps stimulate digestive tract and produces bitters)
**L-Tyrosine (metabolic and growth rate)
**Kelp Powder (aids skin and hair)
**Mothers Wort** (circulation and sleeping, helps with painful or weak cycles)
**Black Cohosh

these are only some, but these are the most popular
*


----------



## Victory1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> Hey Vevster, hows the MSM coming along?  After about 1.5 wks on it, I'm getting some headaches and my nose is constantly running and I'm sneezing alot.  I don't feel sick, but I have felt a little more sluggish than usual.



I've been taking them for just as long as you, this Sunday will make it 2 full weeks since I started taking them.  I'm not getting the headaches but I have the runny nose and sneezing, I thought it was my seasonal allergies coming early (I live in GA and every year I have seasonal allergies).


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 2, 2006)

Cooyah said:
			
		

> *yes the more estrogen, the more mood swings, remember puberty and how much would argue with your parents *(well some people not all), and libido will directly be affected, think of a time when you're really stressed, you don't feel like being touched much less having sex and now think of a time when you were soo elated sex just added to the high.  but here is a list of herbs that have been known to cause breast enhancement:




YES!  No wonder I have been a B*** on WHEELS lately!   Thanks for the list Cooyah!  Where'd you learn all this?  Do you recommend "Back To Eden" for a good natural remedy guide?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Mar 2, 2006)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> I've been taking them for just as long as you, this Sunday will make it 2 full weeks since I started taking them.  *I'm not getting the headaches but I have the runny nose and sneezing,* I thought it was my seasonal allergies coming early (I live in GA and every year I have seasonal allergies).



OMG...me too!  I haven't gotten the headaches yet (thank goodness!), but I've been taking MSM for about a week now, and I got sick this past weekend, and just earlier this week as I was coming off of my illness, I was sneezing and my nose was running out of control!!  I was like: "what the??"  It's not even allergy season yet!  

I'm glad to know that it's just the msm I suppose.  

So far, I haven't noticed any "benefits" yet.  I only take 1/4 teaspoon (starting off slow) which is about 1,000 mg of MSM daily.  Nothing has happened though!  My knee joints still ache, my skin still looks somewhat dry...but I HAVE been noticing my face peeling in the last 3 days!    My skin is so dry that it will peel on my nose and my forehead.  I don't know if that is due to the dry winter weather, or my previous sickness, or the msm, but can msm cause skin to peel?? My face has NEVER peeled before!   

I know msm can cause pimples, but I haven't had them so far thank goodness.


----------



## Cooyah (Mar 2, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> YES!  No wonder I have been a B*** on WHEELS lately!   Thanks for the list Cooyah! Where'd you learn all this? Do you recommend "Back To Eden" for a good natural remedy guide?



no problema, i did a report on girls who were taking bovine ovaries to increase bust size in high school and discovered a world of natural breast enhancement, people have success with different methods but like MTG not everything works for everyone, alot of people go through years of trail and error with a 50/50 success rate but alot have gone from A cups to C cups, i'm thinking of doing an article on it again, it's alot cheaper than implants and you don't have to worry about silicon leaking into your system, way to scary


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 2, 2006)

I started taking 1 tsp of msm (6000 mg), 2 tsp of flaxseed oil, and 5000 mcg biotin powder. I blend everything in my breakfast smoothie, so I can't taste anything but milk, strawberries and bananas (thank God ).

The first 3 or so days I had mild headaches, a runny nose and a few pimples (about 4). The strange things about the pimples is that they haven't fully rippened yet, if that makes any sense. My pimples always turn into whiteheads, these ones haven't. It's almost like there is an imaginary forcefield on my face preventing them from coming out? They aren't red, they aren't whiteheads, just raised skin that you can only see when the light hits me a certain way.  I'm not sure if the biotin or msm is the culprit, my guess would be a bit of both. The rest of my skin looks great, and  is significantly less dry. I don't know why I ever stopped using it. Can't wait for my new growth to be more managable.


----------



## CoveredGirl (Mar 2, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Vevster, for me the side effects were softer , straighter and more manageable hair. It did alter the texture of my hair but it made it combable (i dont know if i can say this hahaha) i was able to comb it dry  and from the roots to the tips and i m a natural 4b. but i advise to start low like 500-1000mg of msm or 1/4-1/8 teaspoon and to increase gradually else your body will go in detox. you will feel sick and nose runny as if you caught the flu but in fact you detoxing so not only that another side effect is if you consume too much i know i reached my limit which is 12,000mg but if you take a lot and then *start to notice a sharp pain in the body around the abdomen or the side that kinda paralyze you for one minute and its a sharp strong pain, lower your consumption till you dont feel it or cut it completely for 2 days and restart gradually till you comfortable.* i first noticed the hair was getting straight in the front and curlier in the back when i m a 4b and then when i went overboard i had the pain i know i tried 20,000mg so i went back to 12,000mg and dont feel nothing except softer and more manageable hair


 
Wow! This is exactly what I experienced when I started taking the Jarrow MSM powder. My periods were on time, but became extremely heavy and the cramps  ... Let's just say I thought it was probably TSS because of how bad they were. I was seconds away from calling a friend to rush me to the hospital until I was able to vomit (sorry  ) and started feeling better.


----------



## myco (Mar 2, 2006)

Baha_Ma said:
			
		

> Wow! This is exactly what I experienced when I started taking the Jarrow MSM powder. My periods were on time, but became extremely heavy and the cramps  ... Let's just say I thought it was probably TSS because of how bad they were.  I was seconds away from calling a friend to rush me to the hospital until I was able to vomit (sorry  ) and started feeling better.




 You're not alone.
The part in red always helps me too. 2 aspirin and a hot cup of unsweetened tea gets it all started. I feel better in 10 minutes or less.  Works for migraines too.


----------



## zzirvingj (Mar 2, 2006)

Why do most people seem to be taking the powder instead of the pills?  I take the pill form from GNC (1500 mg, 2 pills/day).  Any benefits to doing one form or the other?


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 2, 2006)

MochaEyeCandy said:
			
		

> I started taking 1 tsp of msm (6000 mg), 2 tsp of flaxseed oil, and 5000 mcg biotin powder. I blend everything in my breakfast smoothie, so I can't taste anything but milk, strawberries and bananas (thank God ).
> 
> The first 3 or so days I had mild headaches, a runny nose and a few pimples (about 4). *The strange things about the pimples is that they haven't fully rippened yet, if that makes any sense. My pimples always turn into whiteheads, these ones haven't. It's almost like there is an imaginary forcefield on my face preventing them from coming out? They aren't red, they aren't whiteheads, just raised skin that you can only see when the light hits me a certain way.* I'm not sure if the biotin or msm is the culprit, my guess would be a bit of both. The rest of my skin looks great, and is significantly less dry. I don't know why I ever stopped using it. Can't wait for my new growth to be more managable.


 
I have these too....weird


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 2, 2006)

zzirvingj said:
			
		

> Why do most people seem to be taking the powder instead of the pills?  I take the pill form from GNC (1500 mg, 2 pills/day).  Any benefits to doing one form or the other?


I find that MSM Crystals absorbs into my system faster, plus i get better results.


----------



## kit-kat (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay...I'm take the capsules of MSM from GNC 1000mg.  I want some side effects too. That should be an indicator that its working.  What brand/type of MSM powder are you ladies taking? 

I want to purchase  a good quality of MSM.


----------



## Victory1 (Mar 2, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm take the capsules of MSM from GNC 1000mg.  I want some side effects too. That should be an indicator that its working.  What brand/type of MSM powder are you ladies taking?
> 
> I want to purchase  a good quality of MSM.



That's what I'm taking (1 in the morning and 1 in the evening) and I have the side effects (runny nose and sneezing - believe me you're lucky not to experience any of this).  I also drink at least 8 cup of water a day.


----------



## Isis (Mar 2, 2006)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> That's what I'm taking (1 in the morning and 1 in the evening) and I have the side effects (runny nose and sneezing - believe me you're lucky not to experience any of this). I also drink at least 8 cup of water a day.


I'm not an MSM expert by any means (haven't seen my bottle since I bought it in 2003!) but I've learned that, depending on how much one weighs,  8 cups of water isn't necessarily enough water to drink _without_ taking MSM.  We need at least 1/2 our weight in ounces of water each day.  If one is taking MSM, from what I read, that amount needs to increase.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 3, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm take the capsules of MSM from GNC 1000mg. I want some side effects too. That should be an indicator that its working. What brand/type of MSM powder are you ladies taking?
> 
> I want to purchase a good quality of MSM.


 
I think the brand that I purchased is Blue Mountain...


----------



## EbonyRose (Mar 3, 2006)

can you take this powdered form in addition to taking hair vitamin like nourishhair that is in the pill form ?


----------



## myco (Mar 3, 2006)

EbonyRose said:
			
		

> can you take this powdered form in addition to taking hair vitamin like nourishhair that is in the pill form ?




That shouldn't be a problem. I usually mix the powder into water or juice and use that to wash down any vitamins in pill form. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Isis (Mar 3, 2006)

kit-kat said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm take the capsules of MSM from GNC 1000mg. I want some side effects too. That should be an indicator that its working. What brand/type of MSM powder are you ladies taking?
> 
> I want to purchase a good quality of MSM.


I received side effects and great results very quickly.  I just started the powder form of MSM from Vitamin World March 1st. I'm starting out only with 1/4 teaspoon of the powder in the evenings (on a full stomach) along with 1,000 of vitamin C.

My scalp on the back of my head is very sore already, starting on Day 2! That's telling me something is being activated with my follicles, hopefully  growth spurts.  No headaches at all.  My skin has always been very clear and smooth so the pimples I noticed right away. They are under the skin though and not really visible - but I notice them. No sneezing.

I have some interesting skin results too already that are amazing me and making me check myself out in the mirror whenever I can  .  I posted about it today.  Read Can'tBeCopied's thread in the Skin Discussion Forum.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ooooooo I think I'm starting to get some results!  I've been taking 1/4 teaspoon of powdered msm for about 2 weeks now, and today I looked at my face in the mirror and it is so * CLEAR!*!     It is so soft too!  

Just a few days ago I was complaining on this board about how my face was looking so dry that it was actually PEELING!    Now, my skin is so smooth!  I look like I'm wearing my foundation, but I'm not wearing any!  WHOOO HOO!  I'm going to continue taking this msm stuff.   

My knees don't hurt as much either.    I think I'll increase to 1/2 a teaspoon next week.  You know....easy does it! LOL*  I don't want to shock my body/system TOO fast.


----------



## shani325 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am taking the brand Natrol for MSM, is there a difference with taking capsules vs taking powder?


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 7, 2006)

My pimples are now gone, and my skin looks wonderful!


----------



## Victory1 (Mar 7, 2006)

MochaEyeCandy said:
			
		

> I started taking 1 tsp of msm (6000 mg), 2 tsp of flaxseed oil, and 5000 mcg biotin powder. I blend everything in my breakfast smoothie, so I can't taste anything but milk, strawberries and bananas (thank God ).
> 
> The first 3 or so days I had mild headaches, a runny nose and a few pimples (about 4). The strange things about the pimples is that they haven't fully rippened yet, if that makes any sense. My pimples always turn into whiteheads, these ones haven't. It's almost like there is an imaginary forcefield on my face preventing them from coming out? They aren't red, they aren't whiteheads, just raised skin that you can only see when the light hits me a certain way.  I'm not sure if the biotin or msm is the culprit, my guess would be a bit of both. The rest of my skin looks great, and  is significantly less dry. I don't know why I ever stopped using it. Can't wait for my new growth to be more managable.



MSM is the culprit, after 2 and a half weeks of taking MSM, I have about 6 of these pimples.  They just started appearing today; same thing, just raise skin you can see when light hit them.  I thought I would not experience the pimples since it's been almost 3 weeks of taking MSM with no sign of pimples.  I hope they go away as fast as they appeared.


----------



## Isis (Mar 7, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> Ooooooo I think I'm starting to get some results! I've been taking 1/4 teaspoon of powdered msm for about 2 weeks now, and today I looked at my face in the mirror and it is so *CLEAR!*!   It is so soft too!
> 
> Just a few days ago I was complaining on this board about how my face was looking so dry that it was actually PEELING!  Now, my skin is so smooth! I look like I'm wearing my foundation, but I'm not wearing any! WHOOO HOO! I'm going to continue taking this msm stuff.
> 
> My knees don't hurt as much either.  I think I'll increase to 1/2 a teaspoon next week. You know....easy does it! LOL* I don't want to shock my body/system TOO fast.


Congratulations Crystalicequeen123 and MochaEyeCandy!  I can't wait for these new pimples (I have two small, raised bumps) to go away.  It's been a week now.  My skin was very clear and smooth before MSM and I'm looking forward to getting it back!

Shani325 - There's no difference between the capsules and powder to my knowledge.  The capsules have the powder inside anyway.


----------



## shani325 (Mar 8, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Congratulations Crystalicequeen123 and MochaEyeCandy! I can't wait for these new pimples (I have two small, raised bumps) to go away. It's been a week now. My skin was very clear and smooth before MSM and I'm looking forward to getting it back!
> 
> Shani325 - There's no difference between the capsules and powder to my knowledge. The capsules have the powder inside anyway.


 
thanks Isis, I went to the vitamin shoppe yesterday and they told me the same thing.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have started taking my MSM at night before I go to bed, I'm also looking for the pimples, I see a few guys popping up but I'm PMSing so I'm not sure who is who.

Is it okay to take them at night?


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, I really want to try MSM, in fact I'm thinking of buying some today. The skin thing is really scaring me because I already have problem skin that Im trying to get under control, but on the other hand the results seem to be worth it. I don't know if this question was asked before but how long do the side effects last. And also I am currently taking biotin 2500 from GNC and i was wondering if that is too much with the MSM? TIA


----------



## Victory1 (Mar 8, 2006)

prissygirl114 said:
			
		

> OK, I really want to try MSM, in fact I'm thinking of buying some today. The skin thing is really scaring me because I already have problem skin that Im trying to get under control, but on the other hand the results seem to be worth it. I don't know if this question was asked before but how long do the side effects last. And also I am currently taking biotin 2500 from GNC and i was wondering if that is too much with the MSM? TIA



The pimples are disappearing as fast as they appeared, I only noticed them yesterday.  When I got home at 6, I washed my face and then put a big chunk of Clearasil on each of them (like a mask, since I was not planning on going anywhere), I repeated the process at 9:00 pm, and also Midnight (not the face washing but taking the Clearasil out with cotton balls and re-applying).  When I woke up this morning at 6:00am, they where almost gone.  I plan to repeat the process tonight and they should be completely gone by tomorrow.


----------



## dlewis (Mar 8, 2006)

With all the side effects, is it worth taking MSM, in your opinon?


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 8, 2006)

dlewis said:
			
		

> With all the side effects, is it worth taking MSM, in your opinon?


Yes, i  believe it is worth it, because it is a natural detoxifier, the body is getting rid of waste, there has to be an output to remove it. If you drink enough water the symptons should passs quickly.


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 8, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> Ooooooo I think I'm starting to get some results!  *I've been taking 1/4 teaspoon of powdered msm for about 2 weeks now, and today I looked at my face in the mirror and it is so  CLEAR!!     It is so soft too!  *
> 
> Just a few days ago I was complaining on this board about how my face was looking so dry that it was actually PEELING!    Now, my skin is so smooth!  I look like I'm wearing my foundation, but I'm not wearing any!  WHOOO HOO!  I'm going to continue taking this msm stuff.
> 
> * My knees don't hurt as much either.  *  I think I'll increase to 1/2 a teaspoon next week.  You know....easy does it! LOL*  I don't want to shock my body/system TOO fast.



This stuff is the bomb. I have increased my water intake as Den1 suggested and my skin looks supple and clear. 

I dont know about hair growth because I have a weave and wont see my hair until April. But the skin and knee, MSM has done wonders...


----------



## shalom (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm just curious what happens when you stop taking the MSM.  Does the positive revert back to the negative.  I've had this happen with Biotin, while shampooing my hair with the product it remained thick and full, but once I stopped my hair my hair started to thin.  I'm no hair expert so this could be the result of something else, but I was just wondering.


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 9, 2006)

good question, me too


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got my MSM in the mail yesterday from Puritan's Pride.  This morning I only used 1/4 a teaspoon and put it in 10 oz. of water.  The instructions say 1/2 teaspoon in 8 oz.of water.  I hope what I did was ok.  Also, I drank it down at one time.  Do any of you take all at once or do you sip your water/juice throughout the day?  Are you taking it in the morning or night?


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Ladies!   Anybody catch yourself in the mirror more often now because your skin is so amazing?  

This past Saturday, I had some errands to run and, my skin was so pretty after washing that I said to myself, "I'm going to go out without makeup and just moisturizer and lip gloss and see what response I get."   

First stop....WALGREENS...PACKED on a Saturday morning....I'm in the back of the line.....a brother walks in (middle-aged gentleman)....walks past the line and me.....stops.....walks back up to me and says, "You are a beauitful woman you know that?  What do you do to stay so pretty?  Exercise a lot?"  I said, "no....it's all diet and I get a LOT of sleep!  " (lawd knows my lazy arse is not exercising!)   I was embarrassed but also very flattered and I was thinking_...."MSM and OLIVE OIL IS MY BABY-DADDY!!!"_


----------



## shani325 (Mar 9, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!  Anybody catch yourself in the mirror more often now because your skin is so amazing?
> 
> This past Saturday, I had some errands to run and, my skin was so pretty after washing that I said to myself, "I'm going to go out without makeup and just moisturizer and lip gloss and see what response I get."
> 
> First stop....WALGREENS...PACKED on a Saturday morning....I'm in the back of the line.....a brother walks in (middle-aged gentleman)....walks past the line and me.....stops.....walks back up to me and says, "You are a beauitful woman you know that? What do you do to stay so pretty? Exercise a lot?" I said, "no....it's all diet and I get a LOT of sleep!  " (lawd knows my lazy arse is not exercising!)  I was embarrassed but also very flattered and I was thinking_...."MSM and OLIVE OIL IS MY BABY-DADDY!!!"_


 
CantBeCopied- I am interested to know how do you wash with the EVOO ( at night or morning), I tried this before but my face felt so heavy and oily after I cleansed with EVOO and applied my mositurizer, and I have oily skin!


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 9, 2006)

shani325 said:
			
		

> CantBeCopied- I am interested to know how do you wash with the EVOO ( at night or morning), I tried this before but my face felt so heavy and oily after I cleansed with EVOO and applied my mositurizer, and I have oily skin!



Hi Shani....I coat my face with EVOO at least once a day and wait 10-15 minutes and then wipe off gently with a hot washcloth.  I then follow up with moisturizer.  I have combination skin.  I have applied a little blemish cream to my blemishes occassionally before applying the moisturizer.  You'll see....your skin will begin tightening underneath with the MSM and it will respond to the EVOO differently.  Here is a link to the original Skincare EVOO WASH thread where the methods were tried, tested and tweaked....

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=6395


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 9, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I just got my MSM in the mail yesterday from Puritan's Pride.  This morning I only used 1/4 a teaspoon and put it in 10 oz. of water.  The instructions say 1/2 teaspoon in 8 oz.of water.  I hope what I did was ok.  Also, I drank it down at one time.  Do any of you take all at once or do you sip your water/juice throughout the day?  Are you taking it in the morning or night?


 I mix all of my supplements (from Puritan's Pride) into my morning smoothie and drink it for breakfast. It tastes great, and it's good for me.


----------



## shani325 (Mar 9, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Hi Shani....I coat my face with EVOO at least once a day and wait 10-15 minutes and then wipe off gently with a hot washcloth. I then follow up with moisturizer. I have combination skin. I have applied a little blemish cream to my blemishes occassionally before applying the moisturizer. You'll see....your skin will begin tightening underneath with the MSM and it will respond to the EVOO differently. Here is a link to the original Skincare EVOO WASH thread where the methods were tried, tested and tweaked....
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=6395


thanks! I will try again!


----------



## Isis (Mar 9, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I just got my MSM in the mail yesterday from Puritan's Pride. This morning I only used 1/4 a teaspoon and put it in 10 oz. of water. The instructions say 1/2 teaspoon in 8 oz.of water. I hope what I did was ok. Also, I drank it down at one time. Do any of you take all at once or do you sip your water/juice throughout the day? Are you taking it in the morning or night?


So far, I've been drinking mine down all at once in the evening, on a full stomach, about an hour after I've eaten.


----------



## Isis (Mar 9, 2006)

shalom said:
			
		

> I'm just curious what happens when you stop taking the MSM. Does the positive revert back to the negative. I've had this happen with Biotin, while shampooing my hair with the product it remained thick and full, but once I stopped my hair my hair started to thin. I'm no hair expert so this could be the result of something else, but I was just wondering.


That is a good question.  Humanity has been an example of this, especially here in the U.S. where most of our food is depleted of MSM besides it being destroyed by cooking.  Disease and illness is too common in this country.  Since MSM does not stay in the body (like vitamin C does not), I would think we need to always maintain a good level of sulfur to stay in the best of health.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 9, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Hi Shani....I coat my face with EVOO at least once a day and wait 10-15 minutes and then wipe off gently with a hot washcloth. I then follow up with moisturizer. I have combination skin. I have applied a little blemish cream to my blemishes occassionally before applying the moisturizer. You'll see....your skin will begin tightening underneath with the MSM and it will respond to the EVOO differently. Here is a link to the original Skincare EVOO WASH thread where the methods were tried, tested and tweaked....
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=6395


 

thanks for posting how to do the EVOO face wash CBC!


----------



## ftballwidow (Mar 9, 2006)

MSM is wonderful. I have been taking it since September.  

I take it in the morning and at night.  I use the powder because you can adjust your dosages.  Some people take teaspoons and teaspoons of it.  They do that until they get help with whatever they are taking it for (pain, fungus, energy, etc) and then they go down to a maintenance dose and stay there. 

Some people can't take it at night because it keeps them up.  I don't ever have that problem that is why I started to do night also.  I sleep almost too sound.  My husband says I don't sleep, I die. Now I sleep well but not comatose.

I melt it in hot boiling water (only takes a tiny bit) add a tablespoon of coconut oil and I take it like a shot.  Oh yeah, I had a problem of eating sweets  at night.  Not since taking coconut oil  (I only take that in the morning though).  I am having detox symptoms with the coco oil and the msm.  Messed around and drank some milk thistle tea  and it was on.  Celestial Seasons Detox tea is no joke for me.  Nothing crazy but hello!  I get a tap on the shoulder around mid afternoon and I take care of business.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 9, 2006)

My detox symptoms are gone.  I've upped my dosage to 1 full tsp.  1/2 in the AM, 1/2 in the PM.  Each dosage is taken with 1000 mg of Vit C powder.  I honestly can't report any changes right now.  But I've started a new skincare regimen so it;ll be hard to say what's contributing to nicer skin.


----------



## amorette (Mar 9, 2006)

do you guys think there is any difference between the powder and the tablets?  I have the tablets, and I am just hoping they are working as well as the powder would - thankfully I have no side effects, but i dont know if that means it is not working or what???


----------



## ftballwidow (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't really know.  I like the powder because you can adjust your dosages from a really small dose all the way up to a big dosage.  It just seems to be a little more flexibe than pills.  If it is a good type of msm and no fillers, I guess pills would be fine. side effects showed me it was working because I had never really done any type of detox things. If I didn't have side effects than I would not have known that at the very least, the detox benefits were working.

But maybe you don't have many toxins.  I don't know how you couldn't, just living and breathing we get toxins.  Or maybe you are drinking enough water.  

But maybe you are not taking enough.  Whenever you do start detoxing it usually takes a couple days to adjust everytime you adjust your dosage.  You don't experience detox forever.  Once you get going your body can keep up by drinking water, exercising, breathing, BMs, etc.


----------



## sareca (Mar 9, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!   Anybody catch yourself in the mirror more often now because your skin is so amazing?
> 
> This past Saturday, I had some errands to run and, my skin was so pretty after washing that I said to myself, "I'm going to go out without makeup and just moisturizer and lip gloss and see what response I get."
> 
> First stop....WALGREENS...PACKED on a Saturday morning....I'm in the back of the line.....a brother walks in (middle-aged gentleman)....walks past the line and me.....stops.....walks back up to me and says, "You are a beauitful woman you know that? What do you do to stay so pretty? Exercise a lot?" I said, "no....it's all diet and I get a LOT of sleep!  " (lawd knows my lazy arse is not exercising!)   I was embarrassed but also very flattered and I was thinking_...."MSM and OLIVE OIL IS MY BABY-DADDY!!!"_


Same here. Last weekend was the first time since...well, since I started wearing makeup that I went out w/o it. Just some mascara, lip balm and that was that. No one said anything.


----------



## grnidmonster (Mar 10, 2006)

I started taking MSM originally for my lupus, I read it helps with the joint aches and inflamation. Today I went shopping and only put on mascara. I could not stop looking at myself...in the bathroom mirror, in the rearview mirror (at every light) in the store mirrors. It was kind of embarassing.  

I didn't start having symtoms until I increased my dose to 3000 mg. I had no sneezing or flu symptoms but, I did have awful fatigue. I was so tired over the weekend that I took a nap every afternoon. Tomorrow I am going up to 4000mg. I havent seen any hair results yet bet my skin--that's what up!


----------



## naturaline (Mar 10, 2006)

hey ladies what do you think of this? is it worth buying?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MSM-1000mg-Po...ryZ19262QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tia


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 10, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Same here. Last weekend was the first time since...well, since I started wearing makeup that I went out w/o it. Just some mascara, lip balm and that was that. No one said anything.




aw, Sareca, they were probably just in awe and speechless!  ((((huggs))))


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 10, 2006)

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> I started taking MSM originally for my lupus, I read it helps with the joint aches and inflamation. Today I went shopping and only put on mascara. *I could not stop looking at myself...in the bathroom mirror, in the rearview mirror (at every light) in the store mirrors. It was kind of embarassing.  *
> 
> I didn't start having symtoms until I increased my dose to 3000 mg. I had no sneezing or flu symptoms but, I did have awful fatigue. I was so tired over the weekend that I took a nap every afternoon. Tomorrow I am going up to 4000mg. I havent seen any hair results yet bet my skin--that's what up!




Isn't it crazy grnid?  It's like you are not looking in the mirror like, "oh, I look good" but you are studying the DIFFERENCE in your face in shock like, "that line is disappearing! my pores are getting smaller!..."


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been on it for a week. I've noticed a difference in my skin as well.  One of my annoying laugh lines has filled in significantly.  I mix a little MSM powder with my SkinCeuticals C serum and apply to my face before moisturizer.  I think it's working....but don't quote me own it.

Adult onset acne has cleared up too.  The only possible detox symptom I've had is extreme sleepiness....could just be the rainy weather, though.

I'm taking 6000mg in the morning and 6000mg at night.


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> I've been on it for a week. I've noticed a difference in my skin as well. One of my annoying laugh lines has filled in significantly. I mix a little MSM powder with my SkinCeuticals C serum and apply to my face before moisturizer. I think it's working....but don't quote me own it.
> 
> Adult onset acne has cleared up too. The only possible detox symptom I've had is extreme sleepiness....could just be the rainy weather, though.
> 
> I'm taking 6000mg in the morning and 6000mg at night.


 
Jwhitley6, since you've only been on it for a week, did you start out with 12000 mg daily or work up to it?

Today is day 10 for me and my last "side effect pimple" is gone! Although my complexion was very smooth before I started the MSM, my face and other body parts are noticeably smoother and seem to be getting smoother each day.

I had a major hair growth spurt right away and the scalp soreness is starting to die down.  I'm still taking 1/4 teaspoon in the evening which is only 1500 mg along with 1000 mg of vitamin C.  Maybe I'll increase it for the coming week and do it twice each day...


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 10, 2006)

I am definitely going through detox now  headache, sleepy, and periodic coughing attacks. I can't wait to get off of work so I can go home and go to sleep. I hope this torture is worth it  , but i believe it will be after hearing all you ladies . My scalp is definitely sore but I haven't seen any pimple yet (thank Jesus ). I kinda feel like I have a hang over. . I will keep you posted on my results. This is day 2.


----------



## myco (Mar 10, 2006)

prissygirl114 said:
			
		

> I am definitely going through detox now  headache, sleepy, and periodic coughing attacks. I can't wait to get off of work so I can go home and go to sleep. I hope this torture is worth it  , but i believe it will be after hearing all you ladies . My scalp is definitely sore but I haven't seen any pimple yet (thank Jesus ). I kinda feel like I have a hang over. . I will keep you posted on my results. This is day 2.




My detox symptom was medicine head.  It felt like I'd taken Nyquil the night before.  It made me feel kind of loopy, but in a good way.  I've been taking it pretty consistently since I was like 20 or 21, so I can't really say anything about it turning back the hands of time. Hopefully, it just slowed it down significantly.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 10, 2006)

The first day I took 2000mg morning and 2000mg evening.  Then I read about people taking more, so I immediately upped my dosage to 4000mg 2x daily, then 6000mg the next day.  I take with Twinlabs B-complex in the morning and Ester-C at night. I also take Jarrow's Bio Sil with my MSM.

I guess I'm taking enough, but I was hoping for more "side effects" to know that it's working.  I guess we'll see. My scalp has been itching like crazy, so maybe that's a sign.


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 10, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> My scalp has been itching like crazy, so maybe that's a sign.


 
My scalp is VERY itchy and SORE. Can I scratch when its itching or should I just rub/pat?


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 10, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Jwhitley6, since you've only been on it for a week, did you start out with 12000 mg daily or work up to it?
> 
> Today is day 10 for me and my last "side effect pimple" is gone! Although my complexion was very smooth before I started the MSM, my face and other body parts are noticeably smoother and seem to be getting smoother each day.
> 
> I had a major hair growth spurt right away and the scalp soreness is starting to die down. I'm still taking 1/4 teaspoon in the evening which is only 1500 mg along with 1000 mg of vitamin C. Maybe I'll increase it for the coming week and do it twice each day...


 

Isis,

It looks like whatever you've been doing has worked great for you.  Your hair is Beautiful!....I don't know how you can live without putting heat in your hair.  I at least have to have my blowdryer - but I guess that conversation's for another thread.


----------



## NoNapNique (Mar 10, 2006)

Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet...  BUT(T)...  MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!  

Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff!  I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!


----------



## Victory1 (Mar 10, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet...  BUT(T)...  MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!
> 
> Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff!  I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!



LOL!!!  That was funny!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 10, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet... BUT(T)... MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!
> 
> Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff! I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!


 
LMAO....Thank God I haven't had that side effect  .  Are you sure it was the MSM?


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 10, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet... BUT(T)... MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!
> 
> Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff! I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!


 
   

I have noticed this. I started taking MSM and trying to convert to being a full vegetarian at the same time. I just attributed it to more beans not the MSM....   

I could be wrong


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 10, 2006)

prissygirl114 said:
			
		

> I am definitely going through detox now  headache, sleepy, and periodic coughing attacks. I can't wait to get off of work so I can go home and go to sleep. I hope this torture is worth it  , but i believe it will be after hearing all you ladies . My scalp is definitely sore but I haven't seen any pimple yet (thank Jesus ). I kinda feel like I have a hang over. . I will keep you posted on my results. This is day 2.


 
oooh so you DO get headaches and sore scalp! Well thanks for letting me know that!
I went to bed with a real bad headache last night, and my scalp feels transparent. 
I have three huge pimples, my  husband says they wink at him when I'm sleeping


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 10, 2006)

Update:  I took 3000mg of MSM last night around 8pm and took my melatonin aaround 10pm.  I slept for about 3 hours and I was up the rest of the night.  I couldn't back back to sleep until around 5am.  So no more night MSM for me.  This morning I took my whole tsp all at once like I used to when I was on it before.  I also take vit c packets which each contain 1000mg of MSM each.  So I'm up to 6000mg a day now.  

Anywho, I was in Ulta today and as I was in line staring at some of the products, I turned to look and see if the line was moving only to catch a cashier STARING (in a good way) at me.  So I smiled at her and she smiled back.  I thought nothing of it.  As I was at the register I caught another cashier staring at me.  WOW!  I have to say my skin was looking da bomb today, but I thought it was in my head. 

I gave some MSM to my son's BFs mom today for joint pain.  MSMS is a great all around supplement.  Now I just need to get back on my biotin as well.

ETA:  I'm taking Natural Balance Lignisul MSM and it says on the container that it supports healthy collagen production.  

Also ladies, please note that the Lignisul MSM is the BEST kind to take.  I don't remember why, but I just remember this from when I was taking it before.


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, I am putting 1/4 teaspoon in some bottled water and shaking it up, is that a good way to take it? Or should i put the MSM on my tougue and swallow it with the water? I am feeling detox symtpoms but I want the maximum results


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 10, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet... BUT(T)... MSM made me VERY GASSY!!!
> 
> Me too . I knew they were coming, they were really loud but they didn't stink


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> Isis,
> 
> It looks like whatever you've been doing has worked great for you. Your hair is Beautiful!....I don't know how you can live without putting heat in your hair. I at least have to have my blowdryer - but I guess that conversation's for another thread.


Thank you so much Jwhitley! I share some info about my no heat techniques in my album.


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet... BUT(T)... MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!
> 
> Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff! I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!


 


			
				prissygirl114 said:
			
		

> Me too .  I knew they were coming, they were really loud but they didn't stink.



  
Thank goodness this hasn't happened to me yet!! I do get gassy if I eat too many onions or too many eggs!  Gotta be the sulfur!
BTW, how much were you taking NoNapNique?  Maybe it was just a matter of reducing the dose.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Mar 10, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Congratulations Crystalicequeen123 and MochaEyeCandy!  I can't wait for these new pimples (I have two small, raised bumps) to go away.  It's been a week now.  My skin was very clear and smooth before MSM and I'm looking forward to getting it back!
> 
> Shani325 - There's no difference between the capsules and powder to my knowledge.  The capsules have the powder inside anyway.



Thanks Isis!    Yeah, this msm is AWESOME!  I haven't had any hair benefits yet, but my skin is definitely improving! 

You know, I started msm 2 weeks ago, and I noticed that I got sick with the flu the day after I started taking my msm.  I wonder if that was "detoxification" taking place? I just figured that I caught the flu from this girl in class that I came in contact with a day before.  Could it have been the msm?  

But anyway, I remember continuing to take the msm anyway (even though I was sick with the flu), and after my flu symptoms stopped, I still had a runny nose and I was sneezing like I had allergies!   

In fact, one night (it's so funny now that I think about it) I was sneezing like crazy!  One sneeze right after the other...hard too!  I have never sneezed that many times in a row before.  I just kept sneezing and sneezing.  Almost to the point where I thought I would never stop!   
But after a few days the allergy symptoms went away, and I feel fine now.   

I've been getting headaches lately though, but I don't know if that's more due to the fact that my monthly "friend" has arrived.  

I'm glad you all mentioned sneezing though, because maybe the allergy symptoms were due to detoxification.


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> Thanks Isis!  Yeah, this msm is AWESOME! I haven't had any hair benefits yet, but my skin is definitely improving!
> 
> You know, I started msm 2 weeks ago, and I noticed that I got sick with the flu the day after I started taking my msm. I wonder if that was "detoxification" taking place? I just figured that I caught the flu from this girl in class that I came in contact with a day before. Could it have been the msm?
> 
> ...


I did read on the Internet that flu-like symptoms are part of the detoxification from MSM, for some people.  The side effects, as you can see from this thread already, varies from person to person, depending on how toxic their bodies are when they started MSM.  That's why we all have to keep drinking all that water!

Your headache seems a little late coming for an MSM side effect, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Leslie_C (Mar 12, 2006)

Im all psyched up and ready to start taking my msm again...Im so bad with vitamins but I am ready to get my hair and skin looking right!  I bought a tub of pure msm power on ebay a while back but only took it a few times...tomorrow I will start taking it again, along with my multivitamin, biotin, and vitamin c.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Tomorrow will make it a week since I have started taking MSM.
I take it late at night or early in the morning. I havent noticed any lack of sleep cos of it.
I have been getting headaches though, and I had a cold before taking MSM and it seems to be going away. So I cant validate the cold-like symptoms theory.
I also take a multivitamin that advises 2 tablets, they are soo huge, and they contain Biotin as well as Horsetail (I think) so I am good with just those two for now.

I havent really noticed anything super great so far at all. Another week to go, then I'll see.


----------



## zzirvingj (Mar 16, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Yes, i believe it is worth it, because it is a natural detoxifier, the body is getting rid of waste, there has to be an output to remove it. If you drink enough water the symptons should passs quickly.


 
Den1,  you said before that you use the crystals.  Where can I get the crystal form?  Is it better than the powder?


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 16, 2006)

zzirvingj said:
			
		

> Den1,  you said before that you use the crystals.  Where can I get the crystal form?  Is it better than the powder?


i purchase the crystal form from www.a1msm.co.uk it is more potent than the powder form which i've also tried.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2006)

For all you ladies that are taking MSM, thought you'd like to read this:

How Much MSM Should One Take?     






It is recommended to start with one quarter teaspoon of MSM powder, twice a day, mixed with juice or water. This is a good place to start: you start getting MSM into your system without releasing too many toxins (detoxifying) too quickly. 
MSM readily detoxifies the body. Dumping toxins out of the body too quickly may cause you to have achy muscles or feel out of sorts, headachy or tired. A faster heartbeat can also be the result of detoxifying too quickly. To prevent this from happening, start with 1/4 teaspoon, twice a day. 
After being on 1/4 teaspoon for approximately 5 days, if you are not experiencing any detoxification reactions and you are not noticing any positive results (such as more energy and more oxygen) then increase this amount to 1/2 teaspoon twice a day. The idea is to _gradually_ increase the amount so that your body releases toxins at a rate its organs can easily process. Continue to gradually increase the amount of MSM taken daily, until your body is doing well--in other words, until you are feeling great! Once you have reached this point you can stay at that level of daily MSM.

Rule of Thumb: If you ever feel bad while taking MSM this just means that your body is dumping toxins out too quickly. 
Stop taking the MSM.
Drink a lot of distilled water so that the toxins will leave the system more quickly. You should feel better in 1-2 days.
When you feel good again resume taking MSM but cut the dose in half.
Vitamin C works together with MSM for an even better effect. They both help the membranes in the body, so make sure you take plenty of Vitamin C as along with your MSM.
MSM in capsules is convenient to take alone, or the powdered MSM can be mixed in with juices or food. It dissolves best in a little warm water, then you can add cold juice or cold water.
If one is of advanced age or seriously ill, one should probably gradually work up to taking approximately two teaspoons of MSM daily, with other food supplements and vitamins and whatever medications one should be taking. However, one should work up to this amount gradiently, not all at once. If one has a serious illness or has been on a lot of medication one should probably start with 1/2 the normal starting dose. This will help prevent toxins (accumulated from medicines and life style over the years) from dumping out too quickly. For example, take 1 capsule per day to start. After a few days add a capsule in the afternoon. After a few days take 2 in the morning and 1 in the afternoon. Keep adding to the morning and afternoon dose until you experience a positive change in how you feel. 
Children can also benefit from taking MSM. The starting daily amount should be 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per 100 pounds of body weight. (Accordingly, a child weighing 50 pounds could start taking 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon of MSM daily.)
Pets do not get enough MSM from their canned and dry foods. Pets of all sizes will also derive benefit from taking MSM. It can either be mixed in their drinking water or in their food twice a day. Use the same body weight to MSM ratio as is used for children, which is 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per 100 pounds of body weight daily. You should notice that your pet is friskier than usual and that your pet's coat looks healthier, after prolonged use of MSM. If you put MSM in your pet's water you may want to add slightly more than the scale suggests because your pet may not drink the whole bowl of water. When putting MSM directly into the pet's food stick with the scale because your pet will probably consume all the food. After 3-5 days if you do not notice a change in how your pet feels, double the dose.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> For all you ladies that are taking MSM, thought you'd like to read this:
> 
> How Much MSM Should One Take?
> 
> ...


 
Bumping.........


----------



## sareca (Mar 16, 2006)

I've got another one... healing faster. Typically cuts, bruises, abrasions  even acne take 5-7 days to heal. Now, they are gone in 2-3 days.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> I've got another one... healing faster. Typically cuts, bruises, abrasions even acne take 5-7 days to heal. Now, they are gone in 2-3 days.


 
I know...I read this too and it helps with so many other things.  What an amazing product.  I just ordered some in powder form, so I can't work to see how effective it is.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Mar 16, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> I've got another one... healing faster. Typically cuts, bruises, abrasions  even acne take 5-7 days to heal. Now, they are gone in 2-3 days.



WOW!  Hahah.  This msm is starting to sound like the "wonder drug"!   
Why oh WHY didn't I find this stuff sooner??  I thought it was only for "old" people with arthritis.  :rollseyes:


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> For all you ladies that are taking MSM, thought you'd like to read this:
> 
> How Much MSM Should One Take?
> 
> ...


 

thanks for posting this! I haven't gotten around to purchasing msm yet b/c of colonix. Once I am done w/the 3 months I plan on ordering the msm flakes that den1 uses.


----------



## sareca (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I know...I read this too and it helps with so many other things. What an amazing product. I just ordered some in powder form, so I can't work to see how effective it is.


 
The powder tastes awful, but I think it works better. I'd been taking MSM capsules or tablets (from GNC) for months and I didn't notice any difference in the rate I heal from injury. Now, I go to bed w/ an ache and when I wake up it's gone.

It's, apparently, good for other animals too. I recommended it to my momma and she said "I have some."  "I've been giving it to the dogs. It makes their coats shiny."


----------



## sareca (Mar 16, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> WOW! Hahah. This msm is starting to sound like the "wonder drug"!
> Why oh WHY didn't I find this stuff sooner?? I thought it was only for "old" people with arthritis. :rollseyes:


 
You were further along that I was, I hadn't even heard of it. I'm a believer now tho.


----------



## sareca (Mar 16, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> i purchase the crystal form from www.a1msm.co.uk it is more potent than the powder form which i've also tried.


 
This is what I take too [Thanks, again Den]. It's nasty, but Den's hairsite has a method for masking the taste.


----------



## Isis (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> For all you ladies that are taking MSM, thought you'd like to read this:
> 
> How Much MSM Should One Take?
> 
> ...


 
What an informative article! Thank you Nice & Wavy, now I know I'm doing it the correct way. 

This is day 16 for me and the couple of raised bumps disappeared a few days ago.  My complexion was already very clear, bright and smooth from my own regimen (I never needed to wear foundation) now there is a new element to my skin from MSM that I love.  It's pretty amazing! This means all of my skin too, not just my face. 

And the new growth soreness in the back of my head stopped and is now at my crown.  It will be interesting to see how this is affecting my hair too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> What an informative article! Thank you Nice & Wavy, now I know I'm doing it the correct way.
> 
> This is day 16 for me and the couple of raised bumps disappeared a few days ago. My complexion was already very clear, bright and smooth from my own regimen (I never needed to wear foundation) now there is a new element to my skin from MSM that I love. It's pretty amazing! This means all of my skin too, not just my face.
> 
> And the new growth soreness in the back of my head stopped and is now at my crown. It will be interesting to see how this is affecting my hair too.


 
You are quite welcome, Isis.  Your hair is beautiful!  Does the MSM give your skin a glow?  My skin is clear as well and smooth from my regimen, but now, I look forward to seeing the change that it will make for me.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> The powder tastes awful, but I think it works better. I'd been taking MSM capsules or tablets (from GNC) for months and I didn't notice any difference in the rate I heal from injury. Now, I go to bed w/ an ache and when I wake up it's gone.
> 
> It's, apparently, good for other animals too. I recommended it to my momma and she said "I have some."  "I've been giving it to the dogs. It makes their coats shiny."


 
I'm sure it does, but I'm going to try it in juice (organic apple maybe) to see if that will help.  I had been taking the MSM capsules as well and didn't notice anything at all, so I look forward to seeing how the powder works...I've only heard great things about it.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 16, 2006)

I take my msm in my morning "power smoothie" as my best friend calls it, and I can't taste a thing. On the mornings when I don't have enough time to make it, I dissolve the powder in some juice to combat the bitterness, and it's all good.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2006)

MochaEyeCandy said:
			
		

> I take my msm in my morning "power smoothie" as my best friend calls it, and I can't taste a thing. On the mornings when I don't have enough time to make it, I dissolve the powder in some juice to combat the bitterness, and it's all good.


 
What kind of juice do you use?  And what's in your 'power smoothie'?


----------



## Tene (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't know why I ever stopped yaking msm.  I started back taking it over a month ago and my new growth and hair are so soft.  I also think my curls are coming in looser.  My skin was already looking nice and clear.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 16, 2006)

I use any juice that happens to be in the fridge, apple, cranberry, whatever. My smoothie consists of:

1 cup of skim milk
1 banana
6-8 strawberries
1/2 cup of non fat yogurt
3 tbs of wheat germ
1 scoop of whey gourmet protein powder (strawberry banana flavor)
1 tsp of Puritan's Pride msm powder
2 tsp of flaxseed oil

I put everything in the blender and blend until I get the right consistancy. The whole process including clean-up takes about 4-5 minutes or so.


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 17, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet... BUT(T)... MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!
> 
> Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff! I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!


 
           
OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## sareca (Mar 17, 2006)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this side effect mentioned yet... BUT(T)... MSM made me VERY GASSY!!! To the point where I wouldn't even know "one" was coming - it even startled me one time!!!
> 
> Needless to say I had to stop taking that stuff! I just can't risk being all dolled-up one day, I'm out in public, and WITHOUT WARNING one just "rips" in front on someone!!!


I had one startle me too, but I wasn't alone. Luckily it was only my fiance, but it wasn't a good time (if you know what I mean) to be crackin' one off. I just cut back a little waited a week and stepped it up again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2006)

MochaEyeCandy said:
			
		

> I use any juice that happens to be in the fridge, apple, cranberry, whatever. My smoothie consists of:
> 
> 1 cup of skim milk
> 1 banana
> ...


 
Thanks, I'm going to try this.  It sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm going to try this.  It sounds absolutely delicious!


I'm drinking it right now, and it is! I was worried because I changed the flavor of the protein powder I use, but it's great!


----------



## Guapa1 (Mar 17, 2006)

I've only been taking it once a day. I started this week, and I feel and look awful. I have white heads EVERYWHERE, and I feel like I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2006)

Guapa1 said:
			
		

> I've only been taking it once a day. I started this week, and I feel and look awful. I have white heads EVERYWHERE, and I feel like I'm coming down with a cold.


 
Sorry to hear that.  Did you read this yet?

For all you ladies that are taking MSM, thought you'd like to read this:

How Much MSM Should One Take? 





It is recommended to start with one quarter teaspoon of MSM powder, twice a day, mixed with juice or water. This is a good place to start: you start getting MSM into your system without releasing too many toxins (detoxifying) too quickly. 
MSM readily detoxifies the body. Dumping toxins out of the body too quickly may cause you to have achy muscles or feel out of sorts, headachy or tired. A faster heartbeat can also be the result of detoxifying too quickly. To prevent this from happening, start with 1/4 teaspoon, twice a day. 
After being on 1/4 teaspoon for approximately 5 days, if you are not experiencing any detoxification reactions and you are not noticing any positive results (such as more energy and more oxygen) then increase this amount to 1/2 teaspoon twice a day. The idea is to _gradually_ increase the amount so that your body releases toxins at a rate its organs can easily process. Continue to gradually increase the amount of MSM taken daily, until your body is doing well--in other words, until you are feeling great! Once you have reached this point you can stay at that level of daily MSM.

Rule of Thumb: If you ever feel bad while taking MSM this just means that your body is dumping toxins out too quickly. 
Stop taking the MSM.
Drink a lot of distilled water so that the toxins will leave the system more quickly. You should feel better in 1-2 days.
When you feel good again resume taking MSM but cut the dose in half.
Vitamin C works together with MSM for an even better effect. They both help the membranes in the body, so make sure you take plenty of Vitamin C as along with your MSM.
MSM in capsules is convenient to take alone, or the powdered MSM can be mixed in with juices or food. It dissolves best in a little warm water, then you can add cold juice or cold water.
If one is of advanced age or seriously ill, one should probably gradually work up to taking approximately two teaspoons of MSM daily, with other food supplements and vitamins and whatever medications one should be taking. However, one should work up to this amount gradiently, not all at once. If one has a serious illness or has been on a lot of medication one should probably start with 1/2 the normal starting dose. This will help prevent toxins (accumulated from medicines and life style over the years) from dumping out too quickly. For example, take 1 capsule per day to start. After a few days add a capsule in the afternoon. After a few days take 2 in the morning and 1 in the afternoon. Keep adding to the morning and afternoon dose until you experience a positive change in how you feel. 
Children can also benefit from taking MSM. The starting daily amount should be 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per 100 pounds of body weight. (Accordingly, a child weighing 50 pounds could start taking 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon of MSM daily.)
Pets do not get enough MSM from their canned and dry foods. Pets of all sizes will also derive benefit from taking MSM. It can either be mixed in their drinking water or in their food twice a day. Use the same body weight to MSM ratio as is used for children, which is 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per 100 pounds of body weight daily. You should notice that your pet is friskier than usual and that your pet's coat looks healthier, after prolonged use of MSM. If you put MSM in your pet's water you may want to add slightly more than the scale suggests because your pet may not drink the whole bowl of water. When putting MSM directly into the pet's food stick with the scale because your pet will probably consume all the food. After 3-5 days if you do not notice a change in how your pet feels, double the dose.


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice>>  Thanks so much for the information.  I just started taking MSM (3k per day).  I am concerned about the side effects but it's helpful to know how to manage them.  After I took the pills, I also felt loopy - kind of high feeling, then sluggish.  Last night I took one for the first time and I took my normal sleeping pill.  I woke up at 11:00!!  I just took my morning dose 2 in the am. So I should be ready for a nap in a little while.  I am gaining great results with my current regimen and I'm hoping that my new growth (12 weeks post) will continued to be managed. I have 4a/b hair and have NEVER BEEN ABLE TO MANAGE NEW GROWTH WITHOUT CHEMICALS. MTG, Alma Oil, and Coconut Oil are wonderful but I hope that the MSM will help internally after all of the toxins are clean.  It reminds me of when I get a massage - the toxins are released and you feel loopy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2006)

REConsul said:
			
		

> Nice>> Thanks so much for the information. I just started taking MSM (3k per day). I am concerned about the side effects but it's helpful to know how to manage them. After I took the pills, I also felt loopy - kind of high feeling, then sluggish. Last night I took one for the first time and I took my normal sleeping pill. I woke up at 11:00!! I just took my morning dose 2 in the am. So I should be ready for a nap in a little while. I am gaining great results with my current regimen and I'm hoping that my new growth (12 weeks post) will continued to be managed. I have 4a/b hair and have NEVER BEEN ABLE TO MANAGE NEW GROWTH WITHOUT CHEMICALS. MTG, Alma Oil, and Coconut Oil are wonderful but I hope that the MSM will help internally after all of the toxins are clean. It reminds me of when I get a massage - the toxins are released and you feel loopy.


 
Well, I hope you feel better soon, and I hope your hair turns out to be the "Bomb" after it's all said and done!


----------



## Guapa1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Nice and Wavy. I read it, but I'm still a bit confused. I'm only taking a quarter a teaspoon a day, and having this reaction. Surely if I take another qaurter in the evening, I'm going to be worse?


----------



## Isis (Mar 17, 2006)

Guapa1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Nice and Wavy. I read it, but I'm still a bit confused. I'm only taking a quarter a teaspoon a day, and having this reaction. Surely if I take another qaurter in the evening, I'm going to be worse?


The article doesn't say you _have_ to take another 1/4 tsp in the evening.  It says to increase only when you have no more detox symptoms. 

 I started out with just 1/4 tsp per day and although I drink LOTs of water anyway and drank even more, my only symptoms were a couple of raised bumps on my face (like period bumps) that went away a few days ago.  I just raised my dose to another 1/4 tsp for a total of 1/2 tsp each day.  So far, so good!

I say to continue drinking lots of water throughout the day - 1/2 your weight in ounces of water plus more - until your reaction disappears.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> The article doesn't say you _have_ to take another 1/4 tsp in the evening. It says to increase only when you have no more detox symptoms.
> 
> I started out with just 1/4 tsp per day and although I drink LOTs of water anyway and drank even more, my only symptoms were a couple of raised bumps on my face (like period bumps) that went away a few days ago. I just raised my dose to another 1/4 tsp for a total of 1/2 tsp each day. So far, so good!
> 
> I say to continue drinking lots of water throughout the day - 1/2 your weight in ounces of water plus more - until your reaction disappears.


 
Thanks, Isis for answering that for me.  I wouldn't know how to answer it, since I've never taken it (powder) as yet.  I'm waiting for mine to be shipped.


----------



## Guapa1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> The article doesn't say you _have_ to take another 1/4 tsp in the evening.  It says to increase only when you have no more detox symptoms.
> 
> I started out with just 1/4 tsp per day and although I drink LOTs of water anyway and drank even more, my only symptoms were a couple of raised bumps on my face (like period bumps) that went away a few days ago. I just raised my dose to another 1/4 tsp for a total of 1/2 tsp each day. So far, so good!
> 
> I say to continue drinking lots of water throughout the day - 1/2 your weight in ounces of water plus more - until your reaction disappears.



Thanks Isis. I have been drinking a lot, I'll up my intake and what happens. I'm not even taking it for my hair, I'm taking it for my skin!


----------



## gn1g (Mar 18, 2006)

MSM has not only made me gassy but I think it has been increasing my appetite!  Something I DON'T NEED, *anyone else with increased appetite*?


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 19, 2006)

I cut back a little this past week to 4000mg 2x daily cause I was starting to have pains in my side (like cramps you get from running).  Now I feel great!  I've noticed that my lungs feel incredibly clear....I think I might go workout to see if it has made a difference workout performance.  I'll report on it later.


----------



## Isis (Mar 19, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> MSM has not only made me gassy but I think it has been increasing my appetite! Something I DON'T NEED, *anyone else with increased appetite*?


I have not experienced an increased appetite from taking sulphur.  Eggs don't increase my appetite either.  Are you sure it's the MSM?


----------



## sareca (Mar 19, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> MSM has not only made me gassy but I think it has been increasing my appetite!  Something I DON'T NEED, *anyone else with increased appetite*?



I've noticed I crave protein more. I could usually take or leave protein. Now I eat more peanuts, meat, fish, etc. One of my best friends said it increased her appetite for everything, for me it was just protein.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 19, 2006)

Well that does it for me, no more MSM.


----------



## Gryphyn (Mar 21, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> MSM has not only made me gassy but I think it has been increasing my appetite!  Something I DON'T NEED, *anyone else with increased appetite*?



I've noticed this!! I always feel hungry a couple hours after eating now. My skin is also taking forever to clear up since I increased my dosage. I think I'm going to decrease my dosage to 1500mg, or 1000mg if that doesn't work.


----------



## amorette (Mar 21, 2006)

wow your hair really grew nicely and quickly in a few months...looks like it thickened up too! what do you attribute it to?


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 21, 2006)

I was thinking about taking this after i stop nursing my son. But i'll be on birth control and i read some posts where taking MSM messed with their cycles. I wonder would it mess with my birth control.


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 21, 2006)

I love this stuff.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Mar 21, 2006)

brandy said:
			
		

> Yea it messed up my monthly cycle! Before taking MSM, I had my periods every 26/27 days. But when I started taking MSM, my periods were coming every 35 days! I swore not to take them ever again. I still got a bottle full of MSM.


 

It messed my cycle up too! I know that it was the MSM because it was the only supplement I was taking. I had to stop taking them because of this problem. Now I take GNC UltraNourishair and It does have MSM but not enough to mess up your cycle.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 21, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about taking this after i stop nursing my son. But i'll be on birth control and i read some posts where taking MSM messed with their cycles. I wonder would it mess with my birth control.


 I know this is true, I haven't had a period since January...and let me stop the madness before it starts, NO I'm not pregnant, and YES I'm sure.


----------



## amorette (Mar 21, 2006)

I take the pill and use MSM and neither messes with the other.  As a matter of fact, I just joined this site last month, and as of last week, I had already grown 1.5 inches in 3 weeks, so im pretty excited about the regime I've learned to use here - inlcuding msm..


----------



## BK Bombshell (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm so happy I finally read this thread.  I've been congested and sneezing (6-8 times in a row) for the past couple of days.  Before my nose was running like crazy and my head felt like it was going to explode  .  I thought I was getting allergies (I've never had any) and started taking Nyquil.  I'm glad to know my body is detoxing.  I've just quit smoking so maybe it'll be harder for me.  Thanks for sharing ladies, without this thread, I would be on the way to the doctor. 

BTW, my skin is doing much better.  I was just taking MSM for my hair, and I noticed my skin was peeling, but I thought it was the dry winter air.  I was studying my face and my skin looks much smoother and different somehow, I thought I was imagining it, but all I can say is WOW!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 21, 2006)

I was massaging my scalp earlier, and it is soooo sore. I think it's the biotin causing the tenderness. My now feels the way it usually does after taking down braids and detangling. If my past experience is any indicator, that means it's getting ready to shoot out of my scalp at record speed.


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 21, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> MSM has not only made me gassy but I think it has been increasing my appetite!  Something I DON'T NEED, anyone else with increased appetite?



I am up to 7500 mg and now I am experiencing the gasseyness... but I am loving what is happening with my face. I will be excited to see if the hair on my head is growing...


----------



## Isis (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't think my face could get smoother, but it is!  It's like everyday the pores are getting smaller or just disappearing.


----------



## amorette (Mar 22, 2006)

REALLY? IS THAT FROM TAKING THE POWDER OR THE PILLS, AND HOW MUCH DO YOU TAKE?


----------



## Isis (Mar 22, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> REALLY? IS THAT FROM TAKING THE POWDER OR THE PILLS, AND HOW MUCH DO YOU TAKE?


If you mean me, it's from taking the powder.  I started with 1/4 teaspoon per day on March 1 which is 1500 mg according to my bottle.  I increased it to 1/2 teaspoon a few days ago (3000 mg).  I posted more info in the Skin Care section too in CantBeCopied's thread.
My scalp is still sore from the new growth. It started out on the back of my head almost right away.  Now it's still my crown.  I like this kind of soreness.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Mar 26, 2006)

bumping b/c this thread is informative...plus I'd like to hear updates


----------



## sareca (Mar 26, 2006)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> bumping b/c this thread is informative...plus I'd like to hear updates



I upped my dosage (from 3,000mg to 8,000) and started having detox symptoms again.


----------



## Doll (Mar 26, 2006)

I started taking a single 1000mg capsule (GNC) a day a week ago. Today I started taking 2 capsules daily. How often are you ladies going up in dosage? I also take 2500mg of Biotin daily. I have not felt scalp soreness, but my crown sure itches a lot. Anyone else get itching?

I have experienced a white head on my face which I have never had before along with slight face peeling.


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 26, 2006)

Doll said:
			
		

> I started taking a single 1000mg capsule (GNC) a day a week ago. Today I started taking 2 capsules daily. How often are you ladies going up in dosage? I also take 2500mg of Biotin daily. *I have not felt scalp soreness, *but my crown sure itches a lot. Anyone else get itching?
> 
> I have experienced a white head on my face which I have never had before along with *slight face peeling.*



My dosage are up to 8750 mg per day. 

I have not felt any soreness of scalp, itching or face peeling. I do have gas out of this world. Actually not as bad as before.

The pores of my face are tighter and my complexion has evened out nicely.

What is the amount most take before feeling the punch in the side??


----------



## FunkyDiva (Mar 26, 2006)

I just uped my dosage to 1Tsp a day. I havent seen any skin results. My scalp is always sore. I WANT SKIN RESULTS.


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 27, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> *MSM has not only made me gassy *but I think it has been increasing my appetite!  Something I DON'T NEED, anyone else with increased appetite?



I did some research on this MSM and flatulence. Here is what I found out....*


Although you are doing all the right things, part of detox can be because your body's waste management has not been doing all it should be. By starting to give it what it needs to process and eliminate the wastes, you can still be thrown into detox. *_*Bloating and gassiness can indicate parasite die-off (even if they are microscopic parasites)*_.


----------



## Tene (Mar 27, 2006)

I upped my doasage to 5000mg a couple weeks ago.  I was trying to up it to 7500mg.  But my head started bothering me so I lowered it back down.  I'll try to up it again in a couple more weeks and see what happens.


----------



## ekomba (Mar 27, 2006)

Doll said:
			
		

> I started taking a single 1000mg capsule (GNC) a day a week ago. Today I started taking 2 capsules daily. How often are you ladies going up in dosage? I also take 2500mg of Biotin daily. I have not felt scalp soreness, but my crown sure itches a lot. Anyone else get itching?
> 
> I have experienced a white head on my face which I have never had before along with slight face peeling.




yes i get the itching too. its so ridiculous how its part of my daily life now. i figure the hair is growing then. I take 9000-12,000mg daily. the face is clearer and no spots since i increased my water intake. No detox symptoms either i guess i m used to it but my scalp is so itching from everything i m taking i m scratching every friggin second under my plastic cap


----------



## assiyrabomb (Mar 30, 2006)

I know that taking vitamins are good for the body esp. hair vitamins because they contribute to hair growth and strength but as I am reading some posts I am worried that some of you guys may be taking way more than you need to. Don't some vitamins cause adverse effects when you take too much of it? Anyway, if I kept taking a vitamin and having constant scalp itching, missed or late periods and cramps I would definitely decrease my dosage. Not to offend anyone but maybe you're taking too much MSM.erplexed


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2006)

assiyrabomb said:
			
		

> I know that taking vitamins are good for the body esp. hair vitamins because they contribute to hair growth and strength but as I am reading some posts I am worried that some of you guys may be taking way more than you need to. Don't some vitamins cause adverse effects when you take too much of it? Anyway, if I kept taking a vitamin and having constant scalp itching, missed or late periods and cramps I would definitely decrease my dosage. Not to offend anyone but maybe you're taking too much MSM.erplexed


 
I started out March 1 taking just 1/4 teaspoon each day of MSM (1500 mg) and my scalp got sore rather than itchy right away.  I know from experience this was indicating new hairgrowth.   A few days ago I increased my dosage to 1/2 teaspoon daily (3000 mg) and so far so good.  

I do agree if my body or cycle was affected in a negative way by MSM, I would stop taking it.  But my body, skin and hair (nails too!) are loving it so far.


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2006)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> I did some research on this MSM and flatulence. Here is what I found out....
> 
> 
> _*Although you are doing all the right things, part of detox can be because your body's waste management has not been doing all it should be. By starting to give it what it needs to process and eliminate the wastes, you can still be thrown into detox.* __*Bloating and gassiness can indicate parasite die-off (even if they are microscopic parasites)*_.


 I haven't had any gassiness yet, thank goodness!  But that's very interesting about the parasite die-off.  I read in another post that MSM kiils all parasites.  I just didn't know it's the cause of the gas!  If it happens, I hope it doesn't stink...


----------



## angelk316 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is it okay for pregnant women to take MSM?


----------



## secretdiamond (Apr 3, 2006)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> Update:  I took 3000mg of MSM last night around 8pm and took my melatonin aaround 10pm.  I slept for about 3 hours and I was up the rest of the night.  I couldn't back back to sleep until around 5am.  So no more night MSM for me.  This morning I took my whole tsp all at once like I used to when I was on it before.  I also take vit c packets which each contain 1000mg of MSM each.  So I'm up to 6000mg a day now.
> 
> Anywho, I was in Ulta today and as I was in line staring at some of the products, I turned to look and see if the line was moving only to catch a cashier STARING (in a good way) at me.  So I smiled at her and she smiled back.  I thought nothing of it.  As I was at the register I caught another cashier staring at me.  WOW!  I have to say my skin was looking da bomb today, but I thought it was in my head.
> 
> ...



For anyone who would like to know about Lignisul MSM, I googled Lignisul MSM and found this from floralhealth.com :



> *Flora uses only Lignisul MSM, which is the first patented brand of MSM specifically developed as ultrapure food grade for human consumption as a nutritional supplement. Lignisul is a non-animal based nutritional supplement derived from pine trees. Unlike most forms of MSM, including those imported from China, which are synthetic, Lignisul is an all-natural source of MSM. In addition, it has been certified Kosher-Parve by the Kosher Overseers Associates of America. *


----------



## Brinasia (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey,  am up to 20,000mg /day.  I iniatiLLY had the headache but they are now gone.  i just started experiencing the sore scalp.  But has anyone experienced vivid dream while taking MSM.   I used to be unable to remember dreams now Its like a good movie every night.  anybody else had this?


----------



## XXXtacy (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok....I'm up to 10,000 mg. No itchiness or sorenes

Face looks good though


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> For anyone who would like to know about Lignisul MSM, I googled Lignisul MSM and found this from floralhealth.com :


 
Yes, i take Lignisul MSM now also, after reading that it is the best one to take.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

Brinasia said:
			
		

> Hey, am up to 20,000mg /day. I iniatiLLY had the headache but they are now gone. i just started experiencing the sore scalp. But has anyone experienced vivid dream while taking MSM. I used to be unable to remember dreams now Its like a good movie every night. anybody else had this?


 
Today is 1 week since taking MSM crystals and I have been dreaming like crazy!  Every morning since last Monday, I have been telling my husband all the dreams I've been having.  Each dream is so real and very vivid.  Amazing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> Ok....I'm up to 10,000 mg. No itchiness or sorenes
> 
> Face looks good though


 
Since taking the MSM, I've noticed my skin looking tighter and smoother.  Now, my skin has always been beautiful, but it's looking better.

I've also had the worse gas that I've ever had!!!  I let one out the other day and it was so long, I thought my insides were going to come out with it  Now that I hear I'm not alone, it's not so bad.  I lit a candle at work today at my desk, so that as I let them go (don't ever hold them in) no one will smell anything.  I can't wait for this to stop.


----------



## Isis (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Since taking the MSM, I've noticed my skin looking tighter and smoother. Now, my skin has always been beautiful, but it's looking better.
> 
> I've also had the worse gas that I've ever had!!! *I let one out the other day and it was so long, I thought my insides were going to come out with it*  Now that I hear I'm not alone, it's not so bad. I lit a candle at work today at my desk, so that as I let them go (don't ever hold them in) no one will smell anything. I can't wait for this to stop.


See, that's why I haven't increased my dosage that much yet!    Sounds like your parasites may be dying off, which is a good thing. Now how much MSM are you taking Nice & Wavy?



			
				Brinasia said:
			
		

> Hey, am up to 20,000mg /day. I iniatiLLY had the headache but they are now gone. i just started experiencing the sore scalp. But has anyone experienced vivid dream while taking MSM. I used to be unable to remember dreams now Its like a good movie every night. anybody else had this?


 


			
				Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Today is 1 week since taking MSM crystals and I have been dreaming like crazy! Every morning since last Monday, I have been telling my husband all the dreams I've been having. Each dream is so real and very vivid. Amazing.



I too am experiencing more vivid dreams and I love it!


----------



## MissYocairis (Apr 3, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> See, that's why I haven't increased my dosage that much yet!    Sounds like your parasites may be dying off. Now how much MSM are you taking Nice & Wavy?



I have had increased gas too and I wasn't sure if it was my increased protein (?) or what.  Never even occurred to me that it was the MSM.  But, the gas that I have seems to be very light and airy and nearly odorless....but they are long and loud.   Anyone else experiencing it this way?


----------



## Arcadian (Apr 3, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> I have had increased gas too and I wasn't sure if it was my increased protein (?) or what. Never even occurred to me that it was the MSM. But, the gas that I have seems to be very light and airy and nearly odorless....but they are long and loud.  Anyone else experiencing it this way?


 
I don't take a lot on a daily basis so I know my gas isn't from that. 

But I tell you what, I can get airy from too much protien depending if lactose is present.     SOme protien shakes can make me clear a room  So I'm always careful to try picking a  protien powder with little to no lactose.


But also, flax can cause the poots too (I've learned in my years of taking this stuff that it can be great as long you don't go over your limit)


-A


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> See, that's why I haven't increased my dosage that much yet!   Sounds like your parasites may be dying off, which is a good thing. Now how much MSM are you taking Nice & Wavy?
> 
> 
> 
> I too am experiencing more vivid dreams and I love it!


 
I've only been taking 1/4 teaspoon once a day.  I want to increase it to 1/2 teaspoon on Wednesday.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> I have had increased gas too and I wasn't sure if it was my increased protein (?) or what. Never even occurred to me that it was the MSM. But, the gas that I have seems to be very light and airy and nearly odorless....but they are long and loud.  Anyone else experiencing it this way?


 
I think mines are starting to lighten up, since it was not so bad today.  Light and airy  and a mild odor is what I'm experiencing today, so maybe it's kicking in.  They are still long, not to loud, though.  *(This is making me laugh like crazy, all this talk about light and airy, long and loud.  I'd better stop laughing so much before one slips past me by mistake)*


----------



## MissYocairis (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I think mines are starting to lighten up, since it was not so bad today.  Light and airy  and a mild odor is what I'm experiencing today, so maybe it's kicking in.  They are still long, not to loud, though.  *(This is making me laugh like crazy, all this talk about light and airy, long and loud.  I'd better stop laughing so much before one slips past me by mistake)*




 *LOL*  I know.  It's almost the same sensation as when you blow up a balloon and then you just let it go....that long, airy, noisy, but quite harmless effect.  *LOL*   Oh well.  *smh*  (okay, I will stop acting like I am 10)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> *LOL* I know. It's almost the same sensation as when you blow up a balloon and then you just let it go....that long, airy, noisy, but quite harmless effect. *LOL*  Oh well. *smh* (okay, I will stop acting like I am 10)


 

LOL!!!!  Stop before it happens.................


----------



## sunnyjohn (Apr 3, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> *LOL*  I know.  It's almost the same sensation as when you blow up a balloon and then you just let it go....that long, airy, noisy, but quite harmless effect.  *LOL*   Oh well.  *smh*  (okay, I will stop acting like I am 10)



If its the light airy, none-stinkafied kinds, LET IT OUT! 

I don't hold those in.... I just let 'em fly and keep moving...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 3, 2006)

sunnyjohn said:
			
		

> If its the light airy, none-stinkafied kinds, LET IT OUT!
> 
> I don't hold those in.... I just let 'em fly and keep moving...


 
I think this thread is going to turn out to be funnnyyyyyyyy!!!!!  Now that was a good one sunnyjohn!!!


----------



## XXXtacy (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Since taking the MSM, I've noticed my skin looking tighter and smoother.  Now, my skin has always been beautiful, but it's looking better.
> 
> * I've also had the worse gas that I've ever had!!!  *I let one out the other day and it was so long, I thought my insides were going to come out with it  Now that I hear I'm not alone, it's not so bad.  I lit a candle at work today at my desk, so that as I let them go (don't ever hold them in) no one will smell anything.  I can't wait for this to stop.



Honey, it is so embarrassing but it does pass. Slightly over a month and the gas is subsiding. Just the light airy toxic ones.:fart: j/k


----------



## Amina (Apr 3, 2006)

With all the talks of gas, I just might return my MSM.


----------



## MissYocairis (Apr 4, 2006)

sunnyjohn said:
			
		

> If its the light airy, none-stinkafied kinds, LET IT OUT!
> 
> I don't hold those in.... I just let 'em fly and keep moving...



Girl, you ain't said nothin' but a word!  :fart:


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 4, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Vevster, for me the side effects were softer , straighter and more manageable hair. It did alter the texture of my hair but it made it combable (i dont know if i can say this hahaha) i was able to comb it dry  and from the roots to the tips and i m a natural 4b. but i advise to start low like 500-1000mg of msm or 1/4-1/8 teaspoon and to increase gradually else your body will go in detox. you will feel sick and nose runny as if you caught the flu but in fact you detoxing so not only that another side effect is if you consume too much i know i reached my limit which is 12,000mg but if you take a lot and then start to notice a sharp pain in the body around the abdomen or the side that kinda paralyze you for one minute and its a sharp strong pain, lower your consumption till you dont feel it or cut it completely for 2 days and restart gradually till you comfortable. i  first noticed the hair was getting straight in the front and curlier in the back when i m a 4b and then when i went overboard i had the pain i know i tried 20,000mg so i went back to 12,000mg and dont feel nothing except softer and more manageable hair



What brand do you use?


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I've only been taking 1/4 teaspoon once a day. I want to increase it to 1/2 teaspoon on Wednesday.


Hmm...that's what I'm taking, 1/2 tsp. I may increase it just a little this month.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 5, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Hmm...that's what I'm taking, 1/2 tsp. I may increase it just a little this month.


 
I did increase it to 1/2 tsp and I'm not getting the gas I did in the beginning.  I'm also not feeling that loopy feeling either.  It probably didn't last long with me because I was already taking pure MSM capsules prior to the powder, so I probably got lots of the toxins out, thank God.


----------



## Isis (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I did increase it to 1/2 tsp and I'm not getting the gas I did in the beginning. I'm also not feeling that loopy feeling either. It probably didn't last long with me because I was already taking pure MSM capsules prior to the powder, so I probably got lots of the toxins out, thank God.


That's really good.  Your vitamin regimen looks very healthy too so that may have helped.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 6, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> That's really good. Your vitamin regimen looks very healthy too so that may have helped.


 
Yes, and I believe its because I changed my diet as well.  I haven't been eating much meat, just fish mostly, and no sugar at all!


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 6, 2006)

I have also noticed that when i first begin MSM (after a hiatus) i break out in 1 or 2 pimples. I know its the MSM because i NEVER get pimples except for once a month, in those few days right before my period.  I usually get one or two pimples, then it goes away toward the end of my cycle. But with the MSM, i break out the few days after starting it.  But it soon goes away..... after that, I notice the looser curl pattern.  I cant really say whether or not I'd attribute my growth to the MSM, since I take other supplements as well...... After my big ole' container of the MSM powder is gone Im not sure that i'll be replacing it.  I don't feel happy or unhappy with it.... just ambivalent, you know?  

Oddly enough, I don't really know how much I intake daily.  I make my iced tea with MSM.... in the pitcher I include two scoops of the iced tea powder mix, a GOOD amount of MSM, and then a fair amount of sugar to sweeten the tea and mask the bitter MSM taste.  I usually will drink about two glasses of iced tea throughout the day.  In addition, I sometimes will mix a bit of MSM in my canned vegetables too, before heating it up.  But after reading everyone else's reviews, I may begin to take the MSM in doses, just so I can see what Im consuming, and either increase/decrease it based on results.  Taking it blindly, as I do, probably isnt the best idea.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 6, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I have also noticed that when i first begin MSM (after a hiatus) i break out in 1 or 2 pimples. I know its the MSM because i NEVER get pimples except for once a month, in those few days right before my period. I usually get one or two pimples, then it goes away toward the end of my cycle. But with the MSM, i break out the few days after starting it. But it soon goes away..... after that, I notice the looser curl pattern. I cant really say whether or not I'd attribute my growth to the MSM, since I take other supplements as well...... After my big ole' container of the MSM powder is gone Im not sure that i'll be replacing it. I don't feel happy or unhappy with it.... just ambivalent, you know?
> 
> Oddly enough, I don't really know how much I intake daily. I make my iced tea with MSM.... in the pitcher I include two scoops of the iced tea powder mix, a GOOD amount of MSM, and then a fair amount of sugar to sweeten the tea and mask the bitter MSM taste. I usually will drink about two glasses of iced tea throughout the day. In addition, I sometimes will mix a bit of MSM in my canned vegetables too, before heating it up. But after reading everyone else's reviews, I may begin to take the MSM in doses, just so I can see what Im consuming, and either increase/decrease it based on results. Taking it blindly, as I do, probably isnt the best idea.


 
You are probably right.  I haven't been taking MSM long, but I started out with 1/4 teaspoon and now I have upped it to 1/2 teaspoon.  I did notice the first week a raised pimple, but it never became a full blown pimple.  It went away quietly, no problems.  I believe that the sugar could be your downfall.  Sugar is not good for us, especially during the time before our periods.  So, it may not be the MSM that's causing the frequent outbreaks, but the sugar.  MSM removes toxins out of our system.  You aren't helping by using that much suger.  Also, the tea has caffeine which is another culprit that isn't good for us.  

What I do is I use something called Garden of Life Perfect Food Super Greens.  I can't have brocclli, beans, etc. because I get terrible gas from it.  So the super greens has all those things the body needs and more.  It comes in powder form so I use a scoop of that with apple juice with No Sugar Added and Not from Concentrate.  I have a shaker and I put the greens in the apple juice, and then I add my MSM.  I shake it all up together and then I drink.  I love it.  I have such energy throughout the day and I feel great.  You can have it with a meal or not.  I drink it and then eat about 1 hour later.  I do drink lots of water afterwards, though so I can help the MSM flush out the toxins in my body.

You can drink other, more natural things that would be much more beneficial than ice tea and won't even taste the MSM in it.  It would be so much better for your system.

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## LovelyZ (Apr 6, 2006)

I started taking UltraNourish Hair (GNC) yesterday; it has 500 mg of MSM. I took it at 6:00 pm and at around 9:00 pm I had a lightly throbbing headache. Not intolerable, but a little annoying. I NEVER get headaches so I am guessing it was the pills but I didn't expect to experience any side effect that quickly.

Also, I am really bad about drinking water. I bought a liter bottle today because I do not want the side effects to worsen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 6, 2006)

LovelyZ said:
			
		

> I started taking UltraNourish Hair (GNC) yesterday; it has 500 mg of MSM. I took it at 6:00 pm and at around 9:00 pm I had a lightly throbbing headache. Not intolerable, but a little annoying. I NEVER get headaches so I am guessing it was the pills but I didn't expect to experience any side effect that quickly.
> 
> Also, I am really bad about drinking water. I bought a liter bottle today because I do not want the side effects to worsen.


 
You must drink at least 1/2 your body weight of water.  For instance if you weigh 153 pounds, you should be drinking a minimum of:

76.5oz of water which is an equivalent to:

*2 *- *32oz bottles of water* plus an additional *16oz *which will put you at 80 oz which is good.

It will help you pass out those toxins fast which is why you are probably getting the slight headaches.  You must also watch what you are eating as well.  It won't make any sense to take MSM and then eat lots of fats and sugars all day.  You will be combatting the MSM and then you might have some reactions you don't need.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 6, 2006)

For those of you experiencing these side effects, are you all taking more than the recommended dosage???  

I would like to know because I'm interested in just taking MSM for overall health for the recommended dosage...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 6, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> For those of you experiencing these side effects, are you all taking more than the recommended dosage???
> 
> I would like to know because I'm interested in just taking MSM for overall health for the recommended dosage...


 
I've increased mine and the side effects are gone.


----------



## sareca (Apr 6, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> For those of you experiencing these side effects, are you all taking more than the recommended dosage???
> 
> I would like to know because I'm interested in just taking MSM for overall health for the recommended dosage...



When I experienced my first detox symptoms I was taking what the bottle recommended. But, because MSM has the same toxicity profile as water the recommended dosage varies. Some people take as much as 20,000mgs/day for treating arthritis others as little as 1,00mgs/day for general health. I'm between 4,000-6,000mg/day and the detox symptoms have disappeared. They come back whenever I increase the dosage, but never last more than a week or so.


----------



## XXXtacy (Apr 6, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> For those of you experiencing these side effects, are you all taking more than the recommended dosage???
> 
> I would like to know because I'm interested in just taking MSM for overall health for the recommended dosage...



No more side effects for me....... 10,000 mg


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh okay! Thanks ladies for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've increased my dosage now to 1 full teaspoon (3,000 mg) a day.  I don't have any side effects at all.  I think I'm going to increase it to 4,000mg on Wednesday this week.  

I have noticed that my clothes are looser on me.  Pants that are my favorite don't fit the same. (I'm not upset, I'm jumping for joy  )

Have anyone else experience this?  Not only are my pants looser, but my bra, my blouses are too.  Ohhhhh boy...if this is doing what I think its doing....I am one happy woman!


----------



## SohoHair (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that their scalp is very tender sice taking the MSM?  I used to scratch my scalp all the time when I wasn't washing that often, but now it's a very rare occurrence.  However when I am a bad person, and do scratch, I notice that my scalp is very very tender and does not like the scratch at all.  It feels almost sore after scratching, even if it's just a little bit!  I'm currently taking 3,000 mg of MSM and 2500mcg of Biotin, so I'm not sure if it's either or those or none at all, but it is very strange!  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I've increased my dosage now to 1 full teaspoon (3,000 mg) a day.  I don't have any side effects at all.  I think I'm going to increase it to 4,000mg on Wednesday this week.
> 
> I have noticed that my clothes are looser on me.  Pants that are my favorite don't fit the same. (I'm not upset, I'm jumping for joy  )
> 
> Have anyone else experience this?  Not only are my pants looser, but my bra, my blouses are too.  Ohhhhh boy...if this is doing what I think its doing....I am one happy woman!



I've increased my dosage to 1 teaspoon as well.  I too am noticing looser closer clothes mainly in the buttocks and thighs.  I was wondering if it had anything to do with the MSM.  I wish it would have the same affect on my stomach!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 10, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I've increased my dosage to 1 teaspoon as well. I too am noticing looser closer clothes mainly in the buttocks and thighs. I was wondering if it had anything to do with the MSM. I wish it would have the same affect on my stomach!


 
I think it is the MSM because I'm not doing anything different other than taking the MSM.  My stomach is also losing some inches and so if that is any consulation, yours will too!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I've increased my dosage now to 1 full teaspoon (3,000 mg) a day.  I don't have any side effects at all.  I think I'm going to increase it to 4,000mg on Wednesday this week.
> 
> I have noticed that my clothes are looser on me.  Pants that are my favorite don't fit the same. (I'm not upset, I'm jumping for joy  )
> 
> *Have anyone else experience this? * Not only are my pants looser, but my bra, my blouses are too.  Ohhhhh boy...if this is doing what I think its doing....I am one happy woman!



YES gurl!  I thought I was the only one!  I don't even get the huge bloating weight gain every month that I usually get during that time of the month.  I'm so happy!      I think the culprit is MSM.  I have lost about 5 pounds since taking it.  Even though I exercise sporadically, I don't think it's due to exercise.  Exercise helps, but MSM has really trimmed down my tummy area!  I can't believe it!  My stomach is almost flat now!   

You should check out my other post on the fitness section.  I addressed this issue of MSM and weight loss.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=81395  I thought I was the only one.  Glad to see that I'm not!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 11, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> YES gurl! I thought I was the only one! I don't even get the huge bloating weight gain every month that I usually get during that time of the month. I'm so happy!    I think the culprit is MSM. I have lost about 5 pounds since taking it. Even though I exercise sporadically, I don't think it's due to exercise. Exercise helps, but MSM has really trimmed down my tummy area! I can't believe it! My stomach is almost flat now!
> 
> You should check out my other post on the fitness section. I addressed this issue of MSM and weight loss. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=81395 I thought I was the only one. Glad to see that I'm not!


 
This is great news!  I'm going to keep track of this and make sure that I'm not just seeing things.  I'm getting too excited...I've got to calm down  
Thanks for your testimony about MSM and your weight loss.


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I've increased my dosage now to 1 full teaspoon (3,000 mg) a day. I don't have any side effects at all. I think I'm going to increase it to 4,000mg on Wednesday this week.
> 
> I have noticed that my clothes are looser on me. Pants that are my favorite don't fit the same. (I'm not upset, I'm jumping for joy  )
> 
> Have anyone else experience this? Not only are my pants looser, but my bra, my blouses are too. Ohhhhh boy...if this is doing what I think its doing....I am one happy woman!





			
				Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> YES gurl! I thought I was the only one! I don't even get the huge bloating weight gain every month that I usually get during that time of the month. I'm so happy!    I think the culprit is MSM. I have lost about 5 pounds since taking it. Even though I exercise sporadically, I don't think it's due to exercise. Exercise helps, but MSM has really trimmed down my tummy area! I can't believe it! My stomach is almost flat now!
> 
> You should check out my other post on the fitness section. I addressed this issue of MSM and weight loss. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=81395 I thought I was the only one. Glad to see that I'm not!


Weight loss?  That is a very interesting side effect.  I am at my ideal weight so I'm not really noticing anything in that area.  I'll read some more of the posts in the Health & Fitness section.  Thank you both for sharing this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 11, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Weight loss? That is a very interesting side effect. I am at my ideal weight so I'm not really noticing anything in that area. I'll read some more of the posts in the Health & Fitness section. Thank you both for sharing this.


 
You are welcome Isis.  I thought the same thing, so I was amazed when I tried on some more of my clothes and the same thing happened.  I don't know why its happening, but I'm not going to complain!!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2006)

SohoHair said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed that their scalp is very tender sice taking the MSM? I used to scratch my scalp all the time when I wasn't washing that often, but now it's a very rare occurrence. However when I am a bad person, and do scratch, I notice that my scalp is very very tender and does not like the scratch at all. It feels almost sore after scratching, even if it's just a little bit! I'm currently taking 3,000 mg of MSM and 2500mcg of Biotin, so I'm not sure if it's either or those or none at all, but it is very strange! Has this happened to anyone else?


Yes, I also posted about my soreness which I believe is newgrowth.  Since taking MSM, even at the very beginning of 1500 mg /day, my scalp became sore.  I recognized this kind of soreness since I know this is how newgrowth feels.  This is another good side effect!


----------



## Teacake (Apr 13, 2006)

I had some raised bumps on the bottom of my face. I also had a noticeable blemish on my cheek. Once that passed, everything has been great.  I have been taking it for a month, and my skin is tighter.


----------



## Faith (Apr 13, 2006)

please delete


----------



## Faith (Apr 13, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Seriously?  WOW!  Well, ladies....it's official then....that stuff must really work!  Because my breasts have been swollen and slightly sore consistently since October (and no, I am not pregnant).  I couldn't figure it out!  ****I'm in shock right now****  Never realized I could make my "girls" grow!


Well this alone will keep me from buying this...boooo.  I'm a 32F...no way do I want it bigger.  Maybe I'll just stick to what I'm taking now.  I wanted faster growth..I wonder if what I take plus topical Megatek will be enough...hm


----------



## Faith (Apr 13, 2006)

please delete


----------



## azul11 (Apr 14, 2006)

BUMP. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 16, 2006)

bumping again


----------



## Vicki in Oregon (Jun 25, 2006)

Okay so I took evening primrose oil only a week or 2 because i was afarid how it could affect my hormones. I have been taking MSM 500 mg for years (part of my glucosamine/chondroitin formula) now due to arthritis and tmjd that are both very severe. Since I lost tons of hair due to a  daily. Now I hear it can cause increase in breast growth!??!? And it makes sense it could if it is messing with peoples periods because that is a hormonal issue too. Ugh. I hate my current size C and always wished I was smaller. I am very petite and so large is not good for me. Now I am worried they have grown but cant say for sure since they fluctuate anyway from water retention, pms and so forth. Ugh, I dont want them bigger than they already are!  I can stop taking it but worry the damage is done because my friend who got off BC, her breasts never did go back to their normal size and she has been off BC for years


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 3, 2006)

bumping...


----------



## chocolatesis (Jul 3, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Vevster, for me the side effects were softer , straighter and more manageable hair. It did alter the texture of my hair but it made it combable (i dont know if i can say this hahaha) i was able to comb it dry  and from the roots to the tips and i m a natural 4b. but i advise to start low like 500-1000mg of msm or 1/4-1/8 teaspoon and to increase gradually else your body will go in detox. you will feel sick and nose runny as if you caught the flu but in fact you detoxing so not only that another side effect is if you consume too much i know i reached my limit which is 12,000mg but *if you take a lot and then start to notice a sharp pain in the body around the abdomen or the side that kinda paralyze you for one minute and its a sharp strong pain, lower your consumption till you dont feel it or cut it completely for 2 days and restart gradually till you comfortable.* i first noticed the hair was getting straight in the front and curlier in the back when i m a 4b and then when i went overboard i had the pain i know i tried 20,000mg so i went back to 12,000mg and dont feel nothing except softer and more manageable hair


 
Thank you for posting this ekomba.  I felt that pain about a week ago. 
I was  sure it was my appendix.    But then the pain went away.  It only lasted for about a minute or two.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 3, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> I take 9000-12,000mg daily


 
Whoa whoa, I've been taking 1500 mg daily and am thinking of changing to 3000. But *12,000*  how do you know this isn't too much? I know that MSM has the same toxicity as water, but economically, how do you know your body is absorbing all of this and not just flushing it all out and "wasting" your money?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 3, 2006)

Vicki in Oregon said:
			
		

> Okay so I took evening primrose oil only a week or 2 because i was afarid how it could affect my hormones. I have been taking MSM 500 mg for years (part of my glucosamine/chondroitin formula) now due to arthritis and tmjd that are both very severe. Since I lost tons of hair due to a  daily. Now I hear it can cause increase in breast growth!??!? And it makes sense it could if it is messing with peoples periods because that is a hormonal issue too. Ugh. I hate my current size C and always wished I was smaller. I am very petite and so large is not good for me. Now I am worried they have grown but cant say for sure since they fluctuate anyway from water retention, pms and so forth. Ugh, I dont want them bigger than they already are!  I can stop taking it but worry the damage is done because my friend who got off BC, her breasts never did go back to their normal size and she has been off BC for years




I did not know that about breasts!  Mine actually have gotten fuller but I did not know why.  As a matter of fact, Saturday I wore a strapless bra that I used to have problems with because I did not quite fill in it.  It fit great that night.

They have not gotten way bigger, just fuller.

I take 8000mg grams daily and I have been for several months now.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 3, 2006)

HighlyFavored1 said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa, I've been taking 1500 mg daily and am thinking of changing to 3000. But *12,000*  how do you know this isn't too much? I know that MSM has the same toxicity as water, but economically, how do you know your body is absorbing all of this and not just flushing it all out and "wasting" your money?




That is a lot, but I read in an MSM book that most people don't really experience the benefits of MSM usless they are taking 2,000 to 8,000 mg daily.  And even more for those with severe problems like arthritis and such.

I don't knwo if anything has been posted like this before, but here are some suggested use charts: http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm-suggested-use-charts.htm

There are many like this all over the place but they are all pretty similar.


----------



## LaFaraona (Jul 3, 2006)

A lot of you ladies mentioned increased hair growth. Has there also been an increase in the thickness and/or rate of growth in body hair and facial hair?
This would be the only deal breaker for me on whether or not to start taking MSM.


----------



## meaganita (Jun 15, 2007)

So far I'm only having to deal with the breakouts...very annoying!


----------



## Golong (Jun 15, 2007)

I stopped taking it because of facial hair growth.  I was already getting 1-3 fine chin hairs that I would pluck.  but after MSN they multipied and fast and thicker and darker! I talking I would pluck in the morning & at night.erplexed   BUT I do have to say My nails were very strong, and my face became more even.  These are all hormonal changes we are experiencing.  everyones body is different and will react differntly so I say try it and if you don't like the sideeffects then stop.


----------



## klb120475 (Jun 15, 2007)

meaganita said:
			
		

> So far I'm only having to deal with the breakouts...very annoying!


 

No break outs for me from Msm....it's actually cleared up my face.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

****bump****


----------



## Queen V (Feb 19, 2008)

bumping this thread...I'm on my third day of MSM, and I feel like death.  The flu-like symptoms are no joke.  I'm chugging even more water than usual now, and it's getting a little better, but wow...


----------



## Traycee (Feb 19, 2008)

Queen V said:


> bumping this thread...I'm on my third day of MSM, and I feel like death.  The flu-like symptoms are no joke.  I'm chugging even more water than usual now, and it's getting a little better, but wow...



Flu-like symptoms?????? Please stop..


----------



## Queen V (Feb 19, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Flu-like symptoms?????? Please stop..


 
My first impulse was to stop taking it, but then I wasn't sure if that was a symptom of rapid detoxification that I should ride out????

I'm not really sure what to do, this is a bit scary.


----------



## Maxitonia (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been using the msm capsules spring valley brand from walmart for about two weeks, I have experienced that my period came in a week early and the other scaring effect I had was my lymph glands along my jaw near my ears have enlarged, I know this usually happens if are sick, ear infection, throat infection etc I did not have anything like nor I was sick but the only thing I noticed was the MSM added recently to my regimen.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 18, 2008)

To the ladies that MSM messed up their cycles, did it ever get better or did you just stop taking it? I've been taking it for about 2 weeks now and I have noticed some spotting...


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 18, 2008)

XXXtacy said:


> I am in my second week of taking MSM. I use the Lignisul MSM at the lowest dosage and working my way to increasing the dosage every two weeks.
> 
> Results so far, I have not had any break outs, headaches, anything unusual. My face looks clearer and my knee does not hurt as much. Oh yeah, I take the Ester C with my MSM.


 

I take mine with Ester C as well. No affects. It has helped me in so many ways. My three younger children take it daily, 1000mg, great for allergies and we also use it in a gel form for skin irritations and bug bites! It is really awesome if you can take it.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 18, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> To the ladies that MSM messed up their cycles, did it ever get better or did you just stop taking it? I've been taking it for about 2 weeks now and I have noticed some spotting...


 

Yes, it becomes normal again. I still take it. For me less bleeding, bloating, and pain. It is awesome!


----------



## Scasey (Oct 18, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> Yes, it becomes normal again. I still take it. For me less bleeding, bloating, and pain. It is awesome!



I have less pain as well, I haven't noticed less bleeding because I never paid attention.  MSM is the bomb and has become a staple to my daily vitamin routine.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 18, 2008)

Queen V said:


> My first impulse was to stop taking it, but then I wasn't sure if that was a symptom of rapid detoxification that I should ride out????
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do, this is a bit scary.


 
MSM is a natural detox. If you can ride it out, that is better, however, if you cannot, lower your dose and gradually get back to a level where you find comfort. Try it with some Ester C, they are really great together.


----------



## franknbeans82 (Oct 19, 2008)

the only side effect i've had is that i sleep much deeper now, and my dreams are extremely vivid.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 19, 2008)

franknbeans82 said:


> the only side effect i've had is that i sleep much deeper now, and my dreams are extremely vivid.


 
Totally Awesome!  Coming from a sleep specialist, you get deep sleep and vivid dreams, you are living the life!


----------



## franknbeans82 (Oct 19, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> Totally Awesome!  Coming from a sleep specialist, you get deep sleep and vivid dreams, you are living the life!


it's amazing, especially since i experienced insomnia for the first time last yr.  i hadn't been sleeping all that well ever since then, until i started taking msm.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> For me, when I was taking MSM capsules I would get my periods EVERY 14 DAYS, like clockwork! I couldn't figure out why but decided to stop taking these things and the biweekly periods ended.  THis is why I'm cautious about taking them again, I'm wondering if the brand I got wasn't pure or if taking the crystalized version would be better, anyways I am hesistant.



I went throught kind of the same thing. In my case it cut down my periods from 5 days long to 2 days sometimes just one day long. It scared me. Other than that it made my skin look marvelous. But I would not take them again because of what it did to my periods. I mean what if it was Highspeeding me to menopause,. It took me over a year to get my periods to what it used to be.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 19, 2008)

Queen V said:


> bumping this thread...I'm on my third day of MSM, and I feel like death.  The flu-like symptoms are no joke.  I'm chugging even more water than usual now, and it's getting a little better, but wow...



MSM is a powerful Detox supplement, it made me very sick years back

I'm thinking of trying it again in very very small doses and building from that

although it was a small dose that made me sick in the first place.  I really would like to give it a try again


----------



## Sade' (Mar 16, 2010)

I think MSM messed up my cycle. It was OFF this past month.


----------



## 2inspireU (Mar 16, 2010)

I stopped taking this a long time ago because it made me gain so much weight, and I couldn't get it off until I stopped taking the pills. I mean I was very big for my normal size...like over 30lbs gained. The hopes of bigger breasts and longer hair was not worth it for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

I had vivid dreams and weight gain.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone experience longer periods while on MSM?


----------



## Precious_P (Mar 16, 2010)

I was taking MSM for years ( I stopped when I found out I was pregnant) and never had any negative side effects.  I noticed better hair and nail growth.  I have arthritis and my aches and pains were significantly decreased.  I started out on a low dose and increased over time so that may have made a difference in seeing no side effects.  The most I was on was 3000 mg.  I purchase most of my vitamins from SwansonVitamins.com


----------



## Sade' (Mar 17, 2010)

evsbaby said:


> Anyone experience longer periods while on MSM?



I experienced an irregular period.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 17, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> I stopped taking this a long time ago because it made me gain so much weight, and I couldn't get it off until I stopped taking the pills. I mean I was very big for my normal size...like over 30lbs gained. The hopes of bigger breasts and longer hair was not worth it for me.



Yep I've noticed the weight gain too!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 18, 2010)

it makes my period appear which i hate, i got sick once but i was taking alot of suppls at the time. i will try small doses again


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 18, 2010)

are ppl experiencing weight gain from the powder also.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 17, 2010)

I took MSM for the first time last night, one 1500 mg pill. I ordered it from Puritan's Pride since they are having the Buy 1, get 2 free sale. I woke up before my alarm went off, this doesn't usually happen. I will up the dosage to 3000 mg on Saturday, since the recommended dosage is two pills daily. I don't think I would want to go any higher than that though.


----------



## ajidahk (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been taking MSM since March and I still get these occasional bumps that aren't pimples (when I try and squeeze them, they never come to a head), they are kinda hard, tender and they are raised. Does anyone know how I can prevent these things from showing up. TIA!


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 27, 2010)

ajidahk said:


> I've been taking MSM since March and I still get these occasional bumps that aren't pimples (when I try and squeeze them, they never come to a head), they are kinda hard, tender and they are raised. Does anyone know how I can prevent these things from showing up. TIA!


 
Sounds like you're describing what's called cystic acne/pimples. They're deep in the skin. Just wanted you to at least know what it's called. But most people say that drinking more water and taking a Super B complex and vitamin C helps prevent acne (cystic and regular pimples). 

I honestly believe cystic acne has to be dealt with internally and I don't think anything topical will work since it's so deep but I may be wrong. But that's just my belief and from my experience with it. By the way, I take the vitamins I mentioned and drink water and it's helped tremendously but not completely. I still get the cystic ones but they're really minor and small and they go away much faster. 

Good luck and HTH!!


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 27, 2010)

I am having abdominal cramping and vaginal pain that I think is being caused by this MSM..has anybody experienced this? It almost feels like I am having PMS symptoms everyday and it sucks. I am only taking 1 pill per day, 1500mg. I had planned to up it to 3000mg but my abdomen is killing me. I am going to try to stick it out because I am really trying to have my skin be the best it can be.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had no negative side effects just positive!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 27, 2010)

ajidahk said:


> I've been taking MSM since March and I still get these occasional bumps that aren't pimples (when I try and squeeze them, they never come to a head), they are kinda hard, tender and they are raised. Does anyone know how I can prevent these things from showing up. TIA!



It may be a part of the detoxifying of your skin.  Try applying crushed vitamin C and MSM along with  little water to the bump.  It may help pull the mess to the surface.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't had any negative side effects...I'm taking the Vitamin Shoppe brand and only 2000mg a day. I'm thinking maybe I'm not taking enough.


----------



## ajidahk (Sep 27, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Sounds like you're describing what's called cystic acne/pimples. They're deep in the skin. Just wanted you to at least know what it's called. But most people say that drinking more water and taking a Super B complex and vitamin C helps prevent acne (cystic and regular pimples).
> 
> I honestly believe cystic acne has to be dealt with internally and I don't think anything topical will work since it's so deep but I may be wrong. But that's just my belief and from my experience with it. By the way, I take the vitamins I mentioned and drink water and it's helped tremendously but not completely. I still get the cystic ones but they're really minor and small and they go away much faster.
> 
> Good luck and HTH!!


Thank you so much for responding! I've never had cystic acne before MSM and it sucks! I just wanted to know how much and what brand of Super B complex do you take? right now, I take 400mg of MSM, 1000mg of vitamin C and 2000mg of biotin. Would taking the Super B complex be an overload of vitamin B since I'm taking biotin?


----------



## ajidahk (Sep 27, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> I am having abdominal cramping and vaginal pain that I think is being caused by this MSM..has anybody experienced this? It almost feels like I am having PMS symptoms everyday and it sucks. I am only taking 1 pill per day, 1500mg. I had planned to up it to 3000mg but my abdomen is killing me. I am going to try to stick it out because I am really trying to have my skin be the best it can be.



I am having these sharp shooting pains down in my pelvis. I also feel a bit of pressur on my pelvis too. I didn't associate this with the side effects of MSM, but  I am going to look into it.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 27, 2010)

ajidahk said:


> I am having these sharp shooting pains down in my pelvis. I also feel a bit of pressur on my pelvis too. I didn't associate this with the side effects of MSM, but  I am going to look into it.


 
Yes, sharp shooting pains is what it is. I don't know if I can say I feel pressure but sharp pains in my vaginal area. I am going to stop for a while to see if it goes away because it is becoming unbearable.


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 28, 2010)

ajidahk said:


> Thank you so much for responding! I've never had cystic acne before MSM and it sucks! I just wanted to know how much and what brand of Super B complex do you take? right now, I take 400mg of MSM, 1000mg of vitamin C and 2000mg of biotin. Would taking the Super B complex be an overload of vitamin B since I'm taking biotin?


 
ajidahk - I take the Spring Valley Super B complex (Walmart's brand). You're supposed to take one daily but I split it in half and take it with my MSM. I take 2000mcgs of MSM twice daily (total of 4000mcgs), vitamin C (or orange juice) and a multi-vitamin. It seems to work better for me splitting ALL my pills in half so that I can make sure they're working along with my MSM dosages. 

And to answer your question, there is only about 3.8mcgs of Biotin in my Super B complex so that's not much. Most people say that B vitamins work better when they're balanced out. When I took 1000-2000mcgs of Biotin I had horrible breakouts so I had to stop taking them. But everybody's different and not everybody breaks out. I may sneak Biotin back in gradually at some point since I'm taking the super B complex but I'm still afraid. The Biotin did seem to have me growing hair everywhere.

You say you take 400mcgs of MSM, right?? And 2000mcgs of Biotin? Did you begin taking them both at the same time or did you start one before the other? I ask because you seem to be sure that it's the MSM breaking you out and not the Biotin. My first guess would be the Biotin since the MSM is a very small dosage that you're taking and Biotin is known to cause breakouts even more. 

Whichever you're taking make sure you start out slowly taking them and keep a journal so you know what you started and when symptoms started. Plus, you'll get to learn if your cystic acne is hormonal or not. The MSM aggravates my hormones, which can cause cystic acne. The Biotin gave me pimples/bumps almost as soon as I would take them and almost every day of the month. So that's a way to tell the difference. I can deal with hormonal stuff but not one pimple after another every day.

HTH!!


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I skipped my MSM pill this morning and I am experiencing no cramps or vaginal pain. I have a lot of networking events coming up and can't afford to be in a sour mood because of the pain so I guess I'll be laying off of MSM for a while. I am using MSM cream and that has been making my skin very soft in addition with shea butter. One thing I noticed is that I was experiencing the same symptoms when I first started taking diatomaceous earth but the pain went away after awhile. These pains were much more stronger than the pain I experienced with DE though.


----------



## ajidahk (Sep 28, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> @ajidahk - I take the Spring Valley Super B complex (Walmart's brand). You're supposed to take one daily but I split it in half and take it with my MSM. I take 2000mcgs of MSM twice daily (total of 4000mcgs), vitamin C (or orange juice) and a multi-vitamin. It seems to work better for me splitting ALL my pills in half so that I can make sure they're working along with my MSM dosages.
> 
> And to answer your question, there is only about 3.8mcgs of Biotin in my Super B complex so that's not much. Most people say that B vitamins work better when they're balanced out. When I took 1000-2000mcgs of Biotin I had horrible breakouts so I had to stop taking them. But everybody's different and not everybody breaks out. I may sneak Biotin back in gradually at some point since I'm taking the super B complex but I'm still afraid. The Biotin did seem to have me growing hair everywhere.
> 
> ...


 
I started taking MSM before the biotin. I should've kept a journal because now I can't remember how my skin was before on just MSM + vitamin C. Lol. Oy Vey.

You're only taking 4000mcg as in 4mg of MSM? No wonder you're not having any breakouts. Tha's hardly any MSM. I am taking 4000 mg-- 1000 times more than what you're taking.

MSM I believe is doing something to my hormones, but I really don't mind it. In fact, I LOVE that it gives me a lighter period. I haven't noticed an increase in the size of my boobs or lips, but I may up the dosage so I can achieve that. The sharp shooting pains is something that concerns me, though.


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 28, 2010)

ajidahk said:


> I started taking MSM before the biotin. I should've kept a journal because now I can't remember how my skin was before on just MSM + vitamin C. Lol. Oy Vey.
> 
> You're only taking 4000mcg as in 4mg of MSM? No wonder you're not having any breakouts. Tha's hardly any MSM. I am taking 4000 mg-- 1000 times more than what you're taking.
> 
> MSM I believe is doing something to my hormones, but I really don't mind it. In fact, I LOVE that it gives me a lighter period. I haven't noticed an increase in the size of my boobs or lips, but I may up the dosage so I can achieve that. The sharp shooting pains is something that concerns me, though.


 
Wait a minute, I had the mcg and mg thing all mixed up LOL. I take 4000mg's of MSM LOL. Wheew!! I'm glad we cleared that one up LOL. I take the Now brand powder and each 1/2tsp has 1800mg's. And my Biotin really does only have 3.8mcg's in the Super B complex though. I was about to say whoa, she only takes that little bitty amount of MSM?? And that's why I thought your problem had to be the Biotin LOL.  

So you probably are just like me then, having the hormonal cystic acne from the MSM.  I've had those shooting pains before too and I would have never thought anything of it if I hadn't read it on here as being a side effect. But for me it makes my period heavier so I didn't get that good benefit from it.

But my overall skin looks MUCH MUCH better in tone. My dark marks have just about disappeared since taking the MSM.


----------



## Dogmd (Sep 28, 2010)

I love MSM...  been taking 2500mg 3x daily for last 3 months.  My skin is the best it's ever been.  Hair is soft and very manageable.  Weight loss is a side effect for me,  it has been controlling my appetite very well for some reason.  I know it helps with carbohydrate metabolism, so maybe that is why!


----------



## Daeuiel (Oct 1, 2010)

I started taking 1000 mg of MSM in pill form in July. My skin was REALLY bad back then. In my avi (taken at a wedding on 9/5/10) I'm not wearing any foundation at all. You can see how much it cleared up  I didn't know that the weird pains I used to get were side effects until I read this thread, thanks so much! I ordered a huge amount of the MSM in powder form, because now that I'm over all the detox symptoms, I want to up my dosage slowly and then when my pills run out I'll just keep using the powder. I want to see some hair results!


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 1, 2010)

Daeuiel said:


> I started taking 1000 mg of MSM in pill form in July. My skin was REALLY bad back then. In my avi (taken at a wedding on 9/5/10) I'm not wearing any foundation at all. You can see how much it cleared up * I didn't know that the weird pains I used to get were side effects until I read this thread, thanks so much!* I ordered a huge amount of the MSM in powder form, because now that I'm over all the detox symptoms, I want to up my dosage slowly and then when my pills run out I'll just keep using the powder. I want to see some hair results!


 
So you were experiencing the sharp pains in your abdomen and vaginal area? How long did it take to subside? I have not taken MSM in a couple of days and I am no longer experiencing pain so I am 100% sure that is what it was. I am taking Puritan's Pride brand by the way.


----------



## Daeuiel (Oct 1, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> So you were experiencing the sharp pains in your abdomen and vaginal area? How long did it take to subside? I have not taken MSM in a couple of days and I am no longer experiencing pain so I am 100% sure that is what it was. I am taking Puritan's Pride brand by the way.


 
Yep. It went away after 3 weeks. I thought it was weird because it felt like cramps but worse, and I was not at the point in my cycle when I normally get cramps. I think if I had bought the powder form of MSM I could have started at a tiny dosage and worked my way up, thus avoiding the effects.  I have the GNC brand, it says it's good for joints and cartilage. I have severe systemic rheumatoid arthritis, and I haven't noticed any less pain or flare ups, but maybe if I take a larger dosage it will help


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 1, 2010)

Daeuiel said:


> Yep. It went away after 3 weeks. I thought it was weird because it felt like cramps but worse, and I was not at the point in my cycle when I normally get cramps. I think if I had bought the powder form of MSM I could have started at a tiny dosage and worked my way up, thus avoiding the effects.  I have the GNC brand, it says it's good for joints and cartilage. I have severe systemic rheumatoid arthritis, and I haven't noticed any less pain or flare ups, but maybe if I take a larger dosage it will help


 
Well, I just started it back up today. I figured that it would subside but I needed to know if it was MSM or something more serious going on down there. I swear, it felt like WWIII was being waged in my privates. lol...What trips me out is that I am starting off with such a low dose and still get the crampsI had the same cramping with DE but it was not as bad and the DE no longer gives me cramps, so I will stick this out.


----------



## Daeuiel (Oct 1, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Well, I just started it back up today. I figured that it would subside but I needed to know if it was MSM or something more serious going on down there. I swear, it felt like WWIII was being waged in my privates. lol...What trips me out is that I am starting off with such a low dose and still get the crampsI had the same cramping with DE but it was not as bad and the DE no longer gives me cramps, so I will stick this out.


 
Drinking a lot of water will help


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 4, 2010)

Right now I'm experiencing extreme sleepiness, heart palpitations but no abdominal pain yet. I have taken some time off work and can hardly get anything done around the house because all I want to do is sleep (and be on the internet when I'm awake.lol). This MSM is making me lazy.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I had to cut my initial intake of MSM back because I couldn't keep my eyes open.  When I added an additional 1,000 MG, I still had to battle the sleepies.  However, now I am starting to see a reversion of my gray hairs so that makes me want to keep upping the dosage.


----------



## constance (Oct 4, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> I had to cut my initial intake of MSM back because I couldn't keep my eyes open.  When I added an additional 1,000 MG, I still had to battle the sleepies.  However, now I am starting to see a reversion of my gray hairs so that makes me want to keep upping the dosage.


 
Reversion of grey hairs?! Let me research how much is safe to take daily and perhaps I'll increase my dosage.


----------



## Brinasia (Oct 12, 2010)

I didnt realize MSM makes you tired.  I have been very tired and cranky the past week.  I am up to 4000mgday.  I am finally starting to see improvement in my skin.  I wasnt tired at all to day  I am going to continue to increase my dose.  At what point do I know to stop increasing my dose?


----------



## ms*x (Jan 15, 2012)

excuse me for asking this, but i must know...does anyone know if the powdered msm makes your cootie-coo smell a bit chemically?


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 15, 2012)

I only take them 3 days a week (1000 mcg). I started with two times a week. In the beginning I had really bad headaches, but they would go away with large amounts of water intake.  After two weeks, the headaches ended. I will probably stick with 3 days a week use.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 15, 2012)

ok i thought i was going crazy. lol ive been really sleepy since upping my dosage. I feel kind of foggy and tired, i ve been having headaches too but im not sure if its the msm


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 16, 2012)

I need help with sleep so I need to order this stuff quick.


----------



## smores (Sep 18, 2016)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I started taking 1 tsp of msm (6000 mg), 2 tsp of flaxseed oil, and 5000 mcg biotin powder. I blend everything in my breakfast smoothie, so I can't taste anything but milk, strawberries and bananas (thank God ).
> 
> The first 3 or so days I had mild headaches, a runny nose and a few pimples (about 4). The strange things about the pimples is that they haven't fully rippened yet, if that makes any sense. My pimples always turn into whiteheads, these ones haven't. It's almost like there is an imaginary forcefield on my face preventing them from coming out? They aren't red, they aren't whiteheads, just raised skin that you can only see when the light hits me a certain way.  I'm not sure if the biotin or msm is the culprit, my guess would be a bit of both. The rest of my skin looks great, and  is significantly less dry. I don't know why I ever stopped using it. Can't wait for my new growth to be more managable.



Marking for my review


----------

